#maas 2013-04-29
<mwhudson> bigjools: hello yet again
<mwhudson> bigjools: do you know why juju might thing that maas nodes have a public-address like "calxeda01-18-00.localdomain"?
<mwhudson> the .localdomain doesn't work in our set up
<bigjools> mwhudson: because you probably left the default setting on the cluster name
<bigjools> you have to de-enlist everything, rename the cluster and start again
<mwhudson> oh yay!
<mwhudson> where do i rename it?
<bigjools> you might get away with just releasing nodes
<bigjools> but you'd have to edit all the nodes' hostnames too
<bigjools> edit the cluster, there's a domain or name or something
<mwhudson> the fqdn in the nodes' pages is what i want, no localdomain there
<bigjools> should be blindingly obvious, I hope
<bigjools> you need to edit the nodes then
<mwhudson> and there is "Default domain for new nodes" on /settings/ but that's set to "local"
<bigjools> right
<bigjools> so just destroy-env and rename the nodes
<mwhudson> afaics the node names are already correct though
<bigjools> no need to add a domain IIRC
<mwhudson> i don't understand what i would rename them too
<bigjools> if I recall correctly (sorry this has always just worked for me), the nodes should have a name without a dot
<bigjools> then it uses the cluster's name as a domain
<mwhudson> hmm
<mwhudson> this doesn't appear to be what is happening
 * mwhudson rummages through the source
<mwhudson> hah, the cluster name is "Cluster 74184da7-7791-4a3b-a057-95d6a5b4bd60"
<mwhudson> i don't think that's making an appearance
<mwhudson> bigjools: is there a way of running a 'manage.py shell' sort of thing for maas?
<bigjools> mwhudson: "maas shell"
<bigjools> I'm interested in why it's gone a bit Pete Tong for you, since this stuff really does just work for me with no messing
<mwhudson> >>> n.fqdn
<mwhudson> u'calxeda01-17-00'
<mwhudson> that's correct
<mwhudson> can i see the serialized form of this node that's being sent to juju somehow?
<bigjools> I think one of the maas-cli ops will return it
<bigjools> there's a query or something
<mwhudson> ah yeah, nodes list prints stuff
<mwhudson> and it looks right there too
<mwhudson>         "hostname": "calxeda01-21-00",
<mwhudson> so i kinda think it's juju's fault maybe
<bigjools> do you not get a domain name in there then?
<mwhudson> no
<bigjools> a domain of .local is Avahi
<bigjools> I always make sure it's something else
<mwhudson> this makes no effing sense :(
<bigjools> heh
<bigjools> I suggest destroying your env and starting again
<bigjools> and keep an eye on what maas has vs what juju thinks is going on
<mwhudson> it's pretty clear that the machine in juju is constructed with both dns_name and private_dns_name set to the 'hostname' from the serialization of the node
<mwhudson> (this is pyju, fwiw)
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> is "localdomain" mentioned *anywhere* ?
<mwhudson> it's not in the juju source
<mwhudson> or the maas source
<mwhudson> it's possible our dns is stupidly misconfigured somehow i guess
<bigjools> mmmm
<bigjools> does juju status show the right thing
<bigjools> ?
<mwhudson> no
<mwhudson> oh wait
<mwhudson> the dns names for the machines are right
<mwhudson> but the public adresses for the units are not
<mwhudson> ARGH
<mwhudson> ubuntu@juju:~$ ssh calxeda01-17-00 hostname -f
<mwhudson> calxeda01-17-00.localdomain
<bigjools> !
<mwhudson> ARGH
<mwhudson> so where does that come from?
<bigjools> cloudinit
<bigjools> it could be an artifact of not setting an explicit domain of your own
<mwhudson> # Added by cloud-init
<mwhudson> 127.0.1.1       calxeda01-17-00.localdomain calxeda01-17-00
<mwhudson> (from /etc/hosts on the node)
<bigjools> yeah
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> so who makes the cloud init config?
<mwhudson> maas?
<bigjools> mwhudson: no, juju
<mwhudson> ok
<bigjools> well let me clarify
<bigjools> juju makes user-data
<bigjools> the cloud-init config itself is fairly static, there's a template with it in
<mwhudson> it seems cloud-init really wants to have a fqdn with a dot in it
<bigjools> yeah
<bigjools> if you want maas to manage the domain you need to set something
<mwhudson> i wonder if i can man dnsmasq resolve .localdomain
<mwhudson> *make
<mwhudson> haha, i wonder how relevant this is http://askubuntu.com/questions/281628/juju-dnsmasq-and-localdomain
<mwhudson> "I added domain=localdomain to dnsmasq.conf file which sorts the problem out.
<mwhudson> "
<mwhudson> pff
<bigjools> ha
<bigjools> mwhudson: btw your tweet "like a boss"... really? :)
<mwhudson> heh
<mwhudson> oh look, creche pick up time!
<mwhudson> bigjools: thanks for the help
<bigjools> mwhudson: no worries, hope it works eventually
#maas 2013-04-30
<Teduardo> anybody know what the story is when a downstream node keeps saying this over and over?
<Teduardo> 2013-04-30 08:46:33,297: juju.agents.provision@ERROR: Cannot get machine list
<Teduardo> Traceback (most recent call last):
<Teduardo>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/juju/agents/provision.py", line 175, in process_machines
<Teduardo>     provider_machines = yield self.provider.get_machines()
<Teduardo> ProviderInteractionError: Unexpected TimeoutError interacting with provider: User timeout caused connection failure.
<Dr{Who}> http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/quantal/juju-quick-start.html does not seem to indicate when / how to install juju itself.
<mwhudson> Dr{Who}: it sort of does, enable the ppa:juju/pkgs ppa and apt-get install juju
<mwhudson> i'm not sure you actually need to enable the ppa if you're on a newish ubuntu though
<Dr{Who}> k will try that out.
<Dr{Who}> hmm. Just found virtual-maas maybe I should try that as I am doing all my tests with minimal hardware. Can I convert my maas box to virtual-maas by just installing it?
<TheChistoso|2> hello -- when i run "juju status" i get: error: file 'provider-state' not found -- have i misconfigured something?
<TheChistoso|2> anybody available to help w/ a maas question?
<Dr{Who}> hmm. ok juju wont run because maas is not happy yet. '409 CONFLICT' from what I can tell this old error is because MAAS cant start an instance. Back to the original problem. I dont have hardware just virtual machines in vmware. Maybe virtual-maas is a better place to start my testing?
<mwhudson> bigjools: i know i've asked this at least three times now but re: disk image (as opposed to d-i) support for maas is there anything i can subscribe to to find out progress?
<mwhudson> or even help with?
 * bigjools points mwhudson at roaksoax
<mwhudson> in other news, strict host key checking and maas is an annoying combination
<bigjools> mwhudson: what's up?
<mwhudson> nothing deep :)
<mwhudson> just having to run ssh-keygen -R a lot
<mwhudson> i guess i should learn me some ssh config and turn it off for those hosts
<bigjools> mwhudson: ah ISWYM
#maas 2013-05-01
<mwhudson> bigjools: hey, can you give me a clue how commissioning works
<mwhudson> bigjools: is it a custom initrd you serve up?
<bigjools> mwhudson: what's hard in the morning
<bigjools> oh not that sort of clue
<bigjools> mwhudson: yes, the images live in /var/lib/maas/ephemeral IIRC
<mwhudson> oh hm, it mounts a rootfs over iscsi?  or am i reading this wrong?
<bigjools> mwhudson: that's the installer image
<bigjools> but yes
<mwhudson> oh hang on
<mwhudson> i think i meant enlistment
<mwhudson> that thing where you boot a node for the first time
<bigjools> it uses the same image
<mwhudson> ok
<bigjools> as commissioning
<bigjools> just different options
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> what i was trying to find out (as well as learning a bit more about MAAS) was how the name of a enlisted node was determined
<mwhudson> i guess ultimately it must come (in my case) from the hostname supplied via dhcp
<bigjools> mwhudson: it's a uuid
<mwhudson> sorry not name
<mwhudson> fqdn
<bigjools> mwhudson: from memory, if you don't have a domain on the name already it uses the cluster's name as the domain
<bigjools> so if you have your cluster called example.com then you'll end up with node.example.com
<bigjools> maas creates dns zone called example.com and ensures the node's name is in it
<mwhudson> right, but where does the "node" bit come from?
<bigjools> the name of the node, either the auto-generated one or whatever you change it to
<bigjools> acutally it's not a uuid any more, there was a change to give it a random 5-char name
<Dr{Who}> Q. I am trying to limit the physical connections to my metal. I have 2 ports but using 1 is better. I have it setup as a vlan tagged port on my switches and I have configured the onboard nic to pxe using vlan 10. now it connects and downloads the startup image but at that point it fails because eth0 is not on a vlan. Can i tell maas to make sure to setup vlan on 10 during the next step?
<Dr{Who}> also for some reason it keesp trying to iscsi up to the trusted side of my maas server not the other side. I have tried to figure out how to make that perm I have been editing the pxe config files by hand and it keeps reverting back or finding new places where that wrong ip is used.
<Dr{Who}> also running dpkg-reconfigure maas does ask for the correct interface ip but it does not do anything. When I rebuild using 'maas-import-ephemerals' it uses the other ip.
<bigjools> which version of maas are you using?
<Dr{Who}> it is ubuntu 12.04 LTS and what ever came with it.
<Dr{Who}> im still a bit confused as to do I use LTS or do I run the latest stuff that just came out the other day in 13.what ever it was.
<Dr{Who}> i understood the point of LTS is well it will be "supported" long term : )
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: the release in 13.04 is much superior
<bigjools> 12.04 is basically broken, there's a pending SRU which brings it up to the same code as quantal
<bigjools> you can use the stable PPA which has a more recent release, until the SRU is done
<Dr{Who}> sounds like if I want to wait then 12.04 will be patched or I can use unstable I saw that someplace how to use that. Or I can just use 13.04. I vote 13.04 WAY too many problems and I am not doing production just testing anyway. Will 12.04 have all the latest stuff someday? because in production I like LTS
<Dr{Who}> ok. Well anway I will try 13 out tomorrow. but I do hope all these goodies come to LTS soon.
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: 12.04 will get an improved version in the near future
<bigjools> we're just promoting some components to main from universe to be able to complete it
<bigjools> but the version in the stable PPA is identical
<bigjools> but 13.04 would be ideal, yes
<mgz> allenap: how are manual uploads to maas file storage meant to work?
<racedo> ping roaksoax
<roaksoax> racedo: here
<racedo> hey roaksoax
<racedo> quick one, how does maas know during enlisting about the IPMI IP
<racedo> i don't know where to look at in an installation where the IPMI settings are not being picked up
<roaksoax> racedo: during enlistment maas runs a script that tries to detect ipmi user/password, IP
<roaksoax> racedo: in queries the BMC for it
<racedo> ok
<roaksoax> racedo: so if the BMC might be returning 0.0.0.0 for ip address
<racedo> can i do it manually to debug why it doesn't work
<roaksoax> racedo: /usr/share/maas/preseeds/enlist_preseed
<roaksoax> racedo: yeah you can
<roaksoax> racedo: first do this: https://lists.launchpad.net/maas-devel/msg00808.html
<roaksoax> so you can debug the epemeral image
<roaksoax> racedo: so during the enlistment process you can simply ssh into the image and prevent it from rebooting
<roaksoax> racedo: and then you could run the script
<roaksoax> racedo: unless you are thinking of something else?
<racedo> ok, i was thinking about trying it from the maas node where the hardware is the same if possible
<roaksoax> racedo: unless you want to install ubuntu on the machine and run the script independently
<roaksoax> racedo: and you can too
<racedo> yeah
<roaksoax> racedo: so /usr/share/maas/preseeds/enlist_userdata
<roaksoax> racedo: go to: add_bin "maas-ipmitool-autodetect" <<"END_MAAS_IPMITOOL_AUTODETECT"
<roaksoax> and copy/paste that section in a script and run it with sudo
<racedo> ok
<roaksoax> racedo: what hardware is this?
<racedo> this are the blade servers in the boston lab
<roaksoax> racedo: what's their IP addresses?
<roaksoax> racedo: hold on
<roaksoax> racedo: don't given them to me
<racedo> :)
<AskUbuntu> Juju and MAAS: ERROR No matching node is available | http://askubuntu.com/q/289226
<roaksoax> dho/win 9
<TheChistoso> hello...
<TheChistoso> i can't get maas to move a node from deployed to ready
<TheChistoso> the machine looks like it's ready to go...
<TheChistoso> but maas is showing the nodes as deployed only
<bigjools> what are you doing to try and move it?
<TheChistoso> the  node is up and it said at the end that cloud init had completed
<TheChistoso> i'm not doing anything
<bigjools> so you enlisted it and then clicked "accept and commission" ?
<TheChistoso> i thought that after it was done commissioning it would update the state itself
<TheChistoso> yes -- and it completed all of that
<TheChistoso> (on that note, though -- it wasn't fully automated -- I had to intervene to specify the file system partition layout)
<bigjools> in commissioning it uses the same mechanism at the end of enlisting to signal to maas that it's done
<bigjools> so this is odd
<bigjools> does it work if you don't specify your custom partition?
<TheChistoso> i didn't specify a custom partition
<TheChistoso> i told it to use the guided partitioning scheme w/ lvm
<TheChistoso> now the default is set to use precise -- i assume that's still okay
<bigjools> what happens on the node's console when it commissions?
<TheChistoso> everything appears to be fine during that phase
<Marlinc> Shoudn't MAAS install Ubuntu on one of my hosts?
<TheChistoso> Marlinc: yes
<Marlinc> Because it did two reboots to add it to MAAS and one to set it up
<Marlinc> But it didn't overwrite the previous install
<Marlinc> Or is there something I dont get right
<bigjools> maas only installs Ubuntu when something requests to use a node
<TheChistoso> i've had a lot of problems w/ maas if you mess any of your configuration up. the only way i can get it to work cleanly is if i blow the entire thing away and start from scratch. it's a real pain...
<bigjools> which version of maas?
<bigjools> the one currently in precise is broken
<TheChistoso> whichever the latest one shipping w/ raring is
<bigjools> that one is fine
<bigjools> I am surprised you need to start from scratch, that was only necessary in precise
<Marlinc> So how would I make MAAS install Ubuntu? Just to see if it works
<Marlinc> Or what would I need to do to see if it works
<bigjools> Marlinc: bootstrap with juju is easiest
<TheChistoso> there are lots of little gotchas and the documentation isn't coherent -- i've had to piece things together. e.g. generating an ssh key using RSA and a 2048-bit cipher and adding that to your account before commissioning...
<bigjools> you don't need to add an ssh key before commissioning
<TheChistoso> well there is documentation out that that says you do...
<bigjools> before deploying, yes, before commissioning no
<Marlinc> You need to add your SSH key in the web interface
<Marlinc> Thats the only place right?
<bigjools> Marlinc: you don't need to do that if you use juju
<TheChistoso> minor feature request -- option for maas to generate a jujuu environments.yaml
<Marlinc> That would be very nice lol
<bigjools> TheChistoso: that will be available in the next release of juju
<bigjools> it's not a maas problem
<TheChistoso> not saying it is :D
<bigjools> if you find problems, please file bugs
<bigjools> otherwise nothing will get looked at
<bigjools> and there's not always people around on here
<TheChistoso> i understand (c: i write software for a living myself
<bigjools> we're quite receptive to fixing problems
<TheChistoso> so where should i start looking for answers?
<bigjools> but the nature of this beast makes it hard to diagnose stuff
<bigjools> answers to what?
<TheChistoso> why my node isn't transitioning to ready
<bigjools> I asked earlier what you see on the console
<TheChistoso> i see a login prompt
#maas 2013-05-02
<bigjools> if you alt-f8 (I think) you should see more output
<bigjools> it takes a while
<bigjools> it downloads some stuff from the repos
<TheChistoso> it's been about 30 min.
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> it should be around 5-10
<TheChistoso> alt-f8 didn't give me anything -- but then again, i'm using it over the bmc and the keystroke may or may not be getting across
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> one sec
<TheChistoso> i don't suppose you know the default username/password?
<bigjools> there isn't one
<TheChistoso> (let me guess -- password is generated?)
<bigjools> but there's a backdoor image that you can use to commission with that has a user/password set up
 * bigjools looks for it
<TheChistoso> well i can't ssh w/ the key i provided in my preferences
<bigjools> no, you can't log in at all with commissioning
<TheChistoso> it's past commissioning
<bigjools> it's not - otherwise it would be ready
<TheChistoso> it's commissioned -- it's deployed
<bigjools> ...
<TheChistoso> that is, the OS is installed, cloud-init reported as having completed
<bigjools> ok let's get the terminology straight
<TheChistoso> lol okay (c:
 * mwhudson was going to say :)
<bigjools> you were previously at the "ready" state?
<TheChistoso> i was at whatever the name for the state is when you've brought up the machine, maas recognizes it, and then i hit "accept & commission" (or "start & commission")
<bigjools> that is, it enlisted, powered off, you clicked "accept and commission" and it powered up, did stuff and powered off again
<TheChistoso> that ran -- the OS installed, it restarted, there's a login prompt, w/ some output indicating that cloud init completed
<bigjools> wait
<mwhudson> how did you tell the os installed?
<mwhudson> it probably didn't
<TheChistoso> i watched the os install
<bigjools> on the second boot, did it power down?
<bigjools> it is not installing anything when it commissions
<bigjools> nothing usable for you anyway
<TheChistoso> honestly, there were a few reboots and i'm not sure when it powered down and when it didn't
<TheChistoso> yes, i know
<bigjools> what state does it say that node has in maas now?
<TheChistoso> it starts up and you throw something on there (enough to communicate w/ maas and provide it w/ information so the admin can review and decide to actually proceed)
<bigjools> what state does it say that node has in maas now?
<TheChistoso> and then when you accept and commission, it reboots, and at that point the OS is actually installed
<TheChistoso> status shows "allocated to sysadmin"
<Marlinc> But wait if I get it right. If I want MAAS to have another node I just boot it up ones from PXE and MAAS then handles it from then on?
<bigjools> ok so your story of events is incorrect somewhere
<TheChistoso> i'm telling you exactly what i saw
<TheChistoso> (as i recall it, granted :D )
<bigjools> TheChistoso: if it says "allocated" you clicked something else
<bigjools> can you "ssh ubuntu@<your node>"
<bigjools> because you've commissioned it, it shut down, and now you clicked "start"
<TheChistoso> yes -- i did forget that step
<bigjools> right, so you have an installed node
<mwhudson> so is it possible that the node is in fact ready for use?
<bigjools> so ssh to the ubuntu user
<Marlinc> My node can't be booted up from the network (at least it doesn't seem to work) or another way. What could I do about that? Could the node still work with MAAS
<TheChistoso> i can't ssh into the machine
<bigjools> Marlinc: without control of PXE/DHCP you cannot use maas
<Marlinc> PXE and DHCP work
<bigjools> TheChistoso: how are you trying to ssh in?
<Marlinc> It cant start from poweroff state
<Marlinc> Using WOL
<Marlinc> Thats what I mean
<bigjools> Marlinc: ok so just power up manually after maas requests a startup
<Marlinc> Okay great
<bigjools> (in that order, specifically)
<bigjools> if you try to boot a node that maas doesn't think should be starting, it'll do weird stuff
<TheChistoso> from the maas controller, logged in as "sysadmin" (w/ the same account name configured in maas as a super user and w/ the SSH key registered there that corresponds w/ my unix account), i type: ssh ubuntu@<ip of node>
<TheChistoso> i've also tried it on port 2181...
<bigjools> did you add your public ssh key to the sysadmin account in maas *before* starting up the node?
<bigjools> fwiw, juju makes this stuff much easier
<TheChistoso> of course i can't be sure that's the ip of the machine b/c i can't configure it to use a static ip
<bigjools> no, you can't because MAAS manages the DNS
<TheChistoso> i'd love to use juju w/ this -- but i can't get nodes working in order to use juju w/ it (c:
<bigjools> you're looking at the problem incorrectly
<bigjools> you have got nodes working, you just think you don't
<bigjools> it's a cloud-like resource, not an installer
<bigjools> once nodes are at "ready" you just set the API key in environments.yaml etc and then you can use juju
<bigjools> are you using maas to manage DNS?
<Marlinc> Should a MAAS node have PXE boot as primary boot location?
<TheChistoso> yes maas is managing dns
<bigjools> Marlinc: you mean in the BIOS?  yes
<Marlinc> Okay
<TheChistoso> i understand how it's supposed to work
<bigjools> TheChistoso: ok so just resolve through there and ignore the IP - the DNS  entry will be the same as the node's name in the MAAS UI
<bigjools> the zone file will be named after the cluster's name
<TheChistoso> well nslookup doesn't find it - looking at resolv.conf shows that you're not setting up the local machine to use itself for DNS name resolution
<bigjools> TheChistoso: no, you have to do that
<bigjools> maas cannot set up resolv.conf for machines it doesn't boot, it's set via DHCP
<TheChistoso> it can set the machine it's running on's network interfaces
<TheChistoso> i'm doing these commands from the same machine that maas is running on
<bigjools> that machine is not managed by maas
<TheChistoso> at any rate -- i added 127.0.0.1 to /etc/network/interfaces, restarted networking, and now i can ssh into the machine
<TheChistoso> you would think that maas itself would want to use its own DNS services (c:
<bigjools> I just explained why it's how it is
<TheChistoso> i understand what you said -- but i simply disagree that maas shouldn't use its own DNS service to resolve names locally
<bigjools> I think you don't understand
<bigjools> but it;s working so goofd
<bigjools> good
<TheChistoso> well please explain -- if i truly don't understand something, then a little education would be good (c:
<bigjools> I explained above
<bigjools> "maas cannot set up resolv.conf for machines it doesn't boot, it's set via DHCP"
<TheChistoso> yes i understand all of that
<mwhudson> i think i would have been pretty upset if maas had started mutilating the networking of the host i installed it on
<bigjools> so you understand why you need to set resolv.conf yourself?
<TheChistoso> but when you install maas, you could configure the local machine to resolve against itself
<mwhudson> (even if i was using maas-dns, which i'm not)
<TheChistoso> at the very least, it would make sense to document this
<bigjools> maas should not mess with networking on non-managed machines
<bigjools> I agree with the doc
<bigjools> we should change it
<bigjools> since you had trouble working this out
<TheChistoso> it's certainly not immediately obvoius that the reason why something can't transition to ready is that nameservers aren't configured properly
<TheChistoso> (assuming this is the ultimate culprit)
<bigjools> you are using the state names incorrectly
<bigjools> ready is when something is available in the pool
<bigjools> not something that's deployed
<bigjools> and nameservers configuration has nothing to do with state transitions
<mwhudson> TheChistoso: there is no state transition in maas when the node is installed and ready for use
<TheChistoso> the maas ui shows the node's deployed -- so what's the next state called that i want to get it to?
<Marlinc> I think MAAS isn't a toy but really it feels like it. Especially because I've never worked with PXE and never with machines that boot automatically when needed. Really this is just awesome
<mwhudson> it's just "allocated"
<Marlinc> I just connected another machine tot the network. Set PXE as default boot mode and enabled WOL
<Marlinc> And it works
<bigjools> it transitions from "ready" to "allocated" when someone requests a node
<TheChistoso> mwhudson: the first screen (i have just 1 node) says "1 node deployed"
<bigjools> Marlinc: great!
<bigjools> TheChistoso: look at the detail node list
<TheChistoso> the entire pie chart is blue
<TheChistoso> yes -- that says "allocated"
<TheChistoso> so you need to get your verbage consistent
<bigjools> the pie chart is geared to managing 1000s of nodes at once
<mwhudson> eh, maybe the node list and the pie chart could use the same words...
<bigjools> yeah, that's inconsistent
 * bigjools files a bug
<Marlinc> Wow WOL is just magic
<bigjools> Marlinc: WoL is a hack, you can't power down using it
<Marlinc> Well okay thats true
<bigjools> it suffices for basic testing
<TheChistoso> okay, so what would my next steps be?
<TheChistoso> i've defined .juju/environments.yaml and i ran juju bootstrap and it tells me that no matching nodes are available
<Marlinc> Mmm the second machine doesn't do much but I'm thinking it is a hardware problem because it is a old computer
<bigjools> TheChistoso: I presume you only have one node commissioned and it's already in use?
<TheChistoso> by "in use" do you mean allocated to a user? then yes (although i'm fuzzy on how a node is allocated to a user -- it is tied to the user that accepts, commissions, and starts the node?)
<bigjools> TheChistoso: no, it's the user who "starts" it
<TheChistoso> (*is it)
<TheChistoso> okay -- that makes sense
<bigjools> only admins can accept for commissioning
<TheChistoso> (minor feature request, although perhaps it already exists -- auto-accept, commission, and start, assigning it to a default user)
<bigjools> that won't be accepted as a feature
<bigjools> it's not designed to work like that
<bigjools> you need to think cloud-like
<Marlinc> It looks like the DNS is not working the way its supposed to work: 2013-05-02 02:39:13,994 ERROR Invalid host for SSH forwarding: ssh: Could not resolve hostname fqehy.master: No such file or director
<Marlinc> It is managed at least it should be
<Marlinc> My laptop is using the MAAS server's DNS server
<bigjools> where's that error from?
<Marlinc> Juju
<TheChistoso> since these are meant to serve physical machines, makes sense to me that if you've racked, cabled, and powered it up, then you want to commission it.
<Marlinc> When I try to run juju status
<bigjools> TheChistoso: the commissioning process is more complicated than that in a DC, often people will want to do burn-ins, update firmware etc.
<bigjools> Marlinc: can you manually look up that host?
<Marlinc> Nope
<Marlinc> Or well
<Marlinc> It doesn't work
<TheChistoso> well my suggestion is for those people who don't want to babysit the process :D
<bigjools> can you check to see if it's present in the zone file
<Marlinc> Let me take a look
<bigjools> TheChistoso: we'll add a mass-accept at some point
<TheChistoso> that would be better :D
<Marlinc> Where's it stored?
<bigjools> Marlinc: under /var/ib/maas IIRC
<TheChistoso> okay, so do you think that i'm at the point where i should be able to use juju?
<bigjools> TheChistoso: yep
<bigjools> you need to release that node
<TheChistoso> how do i do that?
<bigjools> sadly there's no way in the UI of doing it (don't ask...), you need to use maas-cli
<TheChistoso> ah...
<Marlinc> Mm there's nothing related to DNS
<bigjools> maas-cli does API calls
<TheChistoso> can you point this out in the documentation? b/c i did not see it. gotta have my eyes checked...
<bigjools> TheChistoso: I think we have gaps in the docs
<TheChistoso> this seems like a major one
<bigjools> which bit?
<TheChistoso> that to actually use a node w/ juju you have to run a command
<bigjools> you don't
<TheChistoso> ?
<TheChistoso> well i'm confused (c:
<bigjools> juju will use available nodes on maas
<bigjools> but you don't have any available
<bigjools> because you started one manually already
<TheChistoso> you'll have to slow down there b/c i'm thoroughly confused
<bigjools> basically - just don't use "Start" in the UI
<TheChistoso> i was just going to ask that
<bigjools> it's completely unnecessary
<bigjools> juju manages everything
<bigjools> even the SSH key
<TheChistoso> is that in the docs as well?
<bigjools> it's in juju docs I expect
<TheChistoso> it's natural, i think, to hit a "start" button when you see it (c:
<bigjools> but there's a section on juju in the maas docs IIRC
<TheChistoso> i don't recall reading anything that says "don't press that button!"
<bigjools> I think the problem here is that you've not really understood how it works from a higher level.  Maybe we need a doc section for that.
<TheChistoso> minor feature request: add a label or help text (or something) next to the button in maas when it says 'start" to prevent this from happening
<Marlinc> Mmm.. None of the zone files contain any reference to the node bigjools
<TheChistoso> i understand how juju is supposed to work (at a high level), but these are small details. c'mon now -- "don't hit start if you want to use it w/ juju"? that seems pretty confusing to anybody starting out.
<bigjools> Marlinc: ok that means that something went wrong with parsing the dhcp leases
<bigjools> TheChistoso: I think it's only confusing if you don't understand resource allocation concepts in maas
<bigjools> Marlinc: please check the celery.log
<Marlinc> Sure
<bigjools> TheChistoso: which boils down to a higher-level doc that we need to explain these concepts
<TheChistoso> given the bad documentation and the fact that i don't work on the product, i don't think it's hard to see why not
<bigjools> this support stuff is largely done on an "as best" basis for non-paying customers
<TheChistoso> i assumed juju worked w/ already running systems, simply orchestrating services atop already-installed OSes
<Marlinc> Okay the're one error in there but it isn't very clear http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5624546/
<bigjools> I think you need to read the juju docs
<TheChistoso> your paying customers don't read docs then, eh? (c:
<bigjools> TheChistoso: no, they pay for consultants
<TheChistoso> have you read your docs recently?
<bigjools> You're welcome for the help
<bigjools> Marlinc: aha, that's the problem
<TheChistoso> i do thank you for your help -- i'm not trying to be ungrateful :/
<bigjools> Marlinc: well, an indication of the problem
<TheChistoso> but it does seem likely that a newbie (such as myself) has read the docs more recently than somebody working on the product
<Marlinc> True
<bigjools> TheChistoso: that's very likely
<bigjools> the product evolves and things get missed, but the vast majority of people don't have problems
<TheChistoso> so that experienmced somebody is trying to warn you that it's confusing.
<TheChistoso> how do you know that? my previous attempt had me throwing my hands in the air and moving on to other solutions
<TheChistoso> iow, you don't know how many people get frustrated w/ the product and leave w/o saying a word
<bigjools> I know from speaking to many people they are happy with it. There will always be people with problems though - this is a complicated product solving a complicated problem.
<TheChistoso> i know bind, dnsmasq, dhcp, cobbler, pxe, tftp, etc. and i found things confusing
<Marlinc> There is a bug report with the same error but it is pretty old and I don't know if its still relevant
<bigjools> Marlinc: are there log entries talking about leases?
<TheChistoso> perhaps those folks have consultants who know the product and have been using it for a while? (c:
<Marlinc> Well in my syslog
<bigjools> Marlinc: specifically in the celery.log
<Marlinc> [2013-05-02 02:57:33,775: INFO/Beat] Scheduler: Sending due task provisioningserver.tasks.upload_dhcp_leases
<bigjools> TheChistoso: like I said, it's best effort, like all OSS projects.
<bigjools> Marlinc: ok cool, one sec
<Marlinc> [2013-05-02 02:57:33,780: INFO/MainProcess] Got task from broker: provisioningserver.tasks.upload_dhcp_leases[****]
<Marlinc> These things?
<Marlinc> Okay nice
<TheChistoso> is maas not backed by canonical?
<bigjools> it is
<TheChistoso> so you have real dollars being thrown at it w/ staff dedicating at least some partial amount of their time to it. that's a great thing! now as an open source user of your product, i'm just trying to warn you that your documentation is lacking and you could be turning away users without knowing it.
<bigjools> Marlinc: can you see your node's MAC/IP in the leases file?
<Marlinc> It is
<bigjools> TheChistoso: I'm sorry it wasn't up to scratch for you - people will try to make it better
<TheChistoso> okay, so what are my options at this point? can i "un-start" (or "un-use") it so i can use it from juju?
<bigjools> Marlinc: can you look at the celery-region log for errors
<bigjools> TheChistoso: look at maas-cli
<bigjools> it has a release command
<Marlinc> There are bigjools http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5624558/
<bigjools> Marlinc: did you install maas-dns?
<bigjools> and maas-dhcp
<Marlinc> Yes I did it is running because my laptop is using it right now
<Marlinc> And it is using the dhcp too
<bigjools> weird
<Marlinc> I did need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file in order to make the DHCP work
<bigjools> is maas in /etc/sudoers?
<bigjools> is "rndc" available?
<Marlinc> rndc is available
<Marlinc> But maas is not in the sudoers file
<bigjools> mmmm
<bigjools> which version of maas are you using?
<Marlinc> I've used the Ubuntu 13.04 install
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> maas should be in sudoers anyway, which expains the other "omshell" failure
<bigjools> not sure why it's not there
<Marlinc> Well I don't know either
<Marlinc> Just add it or?
<bigjools> packaging should have added it
<bigjools> one sec
<Marlinc> k
<TheChistoso> okay awesome -- pie chart is now green showing "1 node queued" and the node list shows its status as "ready"
<TheChistoso> so at this point i can "juju bootstrap"?
<Marlinc> Yes
<TheChistoso> awesome!
<Marlinc> environments.yaml is setup?
<Marlinc> Or you could get the same problem as me :P the hostname's of nodes are not resolving
<TheChistoso> i ran juju bootstrap and the node is now rebooting
<bigjools> Marlinc: do you have a /etc/sudoers.d/99-maas-sudoers ?
<TheChistoso> Marlinc: can you provide more information wrt your environment? network (including network mask), are these machines on the same L2 network, etc.
<bigjools> his dns is not resolving because the node is not in the zone file
<Marlinc> Ah that is available
<bigjools> there are a few causes for that
<Marlinc> I don't think it is my network setup
<bigjools> Marlinc: have you got zone files in /etc/bind/maas/
<TheChistoso> well bigjools has been working on the issue longer than i've paid attention so probably best for me to follow his line of thinking
<Marlinc> named.conf.maas  named.conf.rndc.maas  rndc.conf.maas  zone.1.168.192.in-addr.arpa  zone.2.168.192.in-addr.arpa  zone.master
<bigjools> is your node in zone.master?
<bigjools> there should be a CNAME if so
<Marlinc> Nope
<TheChistoso> hmmm -- well it prompted for the partitioning scheme again
<bigjools> TheChistoso: I'd ask in #ubuntu-server about that, I've never had that
<Marlinc> It is not bigjools :p
<bigjools> Marlinc: one secx
<Marlinc> okay :)
<bigjools> Marlinc: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5624592/
<bigjools> try that and see what output you get
<Marlinc> Okay
<Marlinc> The output is good
<Marlinc> ip->mac mappings
<bigjools> you see your node?
<Marlinc> Yep
<bigjools> ok so something went wrong where it writes out the zone file
<bigjools> let's try: sudo service apache2 restart
<Marlinc> Mmm okay
<Marlinc> Restarted
<bigjools> it will reload the wsgi for maas which causes a job to rewrite the zone file
<bigjools> so check the zone file(s) again
<bigjools> and check celery-region.log to see if anything went wrong since you restarted
<Marlinc> No new output in that log
<Marlinc> And it is still in none of the bind maas files
<bigjools> hmmm
<bigjools> can you try renaming the node
<bigjools> ands watch the log
<Marlinc> Sure
<Marlinc> It did a 'upload_dhcp_release'
<Marlinc> It did a 'upload_dhcp_leases'
<Marlinc> *
<bigjools> yeah that runs periodically
<Marlinc> Other then that nothing
<bigjools> arey you looking in celery-region ?
<Marlinc> Well tailed both of them
<Marlinc> [2013-05-02 02:05:34,807: INFO/MainProcess] Task provisioningserver.tasks.rndc_command[6499426a-eb2c-4b30-bfbc-0314632cef2f] retry: None
<Marlinc> None
<Marlinc> Is the last
<bigjools> I'm not sure what's going on, there are no errors but the file is not getting written
<Marlinc> I'll reboot the thing
<Marlinc> Maybe something is not working
<Marlinc> Now
<Marlinc> [2013-05-02 03:40:27,551: INFO/MainProcess] Task provisioningserver.tasks.rndc_command[6499426a-eb2c-4b30-bfbc-0314632cef2f] retry: None
<Marlinc> None
<Marlinc> Runs without issues
<Marlinc> But there's still no entry
<Marlinc> bigjools, ^
<bigjools> yeah#
<bigjools> trying to think
<bigjools> someone else will be around soon that may have more ideas
<Marlinc> Okay
<Marlinc> What is soon? Because it is well time to sleep
<Marlinc> For some hours already though
<Marlinc> Usage: time [-apvV] [-f format] [-o file] [--append] [--verbose]
<Marlinc>        [--portability] [--format=format] [--output=file] [--version]
<Marlinc>        [--quiet] [--help] command [arg...]
<Marlinc> do mei  2 03:50:07 CEST 2013
<bigjools> !
<bigjools> there's a guy near your TZ and one about to start, so just ping later
<Marlinc> Okay
<Marlinc> I'll see tomorrow
<Marlinc> Good night
<bigjools> good night
<roaksoax> bigjools: howdy! just wanted to let you know that it seems there's not gonna be an sru anytime soon
<bigjools> yay
<roaksoax> bigjools: MIR'ing the dependencies is not as easy as it seems, and will probably require TB intervention, meaning, request the TB to provide a exception for those dependencies
<bigjools> joy
<roaksoax> yep
<Dr{Who}> Hmm. i changed the IP of my 13.04 maas box and it needs some reconfigureing but I cant figure out what to run or edit. dpkg-reconfigure maas does not seem do do anything on this release.
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: it's all done in the UI
<bigjools> edit the cluster
<TheChistoso> okay, so i added a new machine to maas. i didn't hit "start node" yet. the machine is currently powered off. i should be able to just use it automatically from juju, correct?
<TheChistoso> e.g. i want to just do "juju deploy mysql"
<TheChistoso> it picks the right machine, but i don't see it turning on and installing the OS as expected
<TheChistoso> any maas+juju users present?
<shang> bigjools: ping
<shang> bigjools: last time I check,the new maas still haven't been backported to 12.04 yet. Has this changed since?
<shang> few weeks ago
<TheChistoso> so, uh, anybody? :D
<Marlinc> Hello
<Marlinc> My Juju only finds one node. When I try to add a unit it says "ProviderError: No matching node is available." there is another node ready
<Marlinc> What could I do about this?
<rbasak> bug 1064291 perhaps?
<ubot5> bug 1064291 in juju "Default constraints make no sense on MAAS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064291
<rbasak> But that's only one possibility
<rbasak> I don't remember how to tell juju to use no constraints at all, but if you find out please add it to the bug.
<rbasak> It'd be nice to document the workaround.
<Marlinc> Ah so.. I've specified i386 and now it works
<Marlinc> But let me guess
<Marlinc> Now only 32 bit nodes will work
<melmoth> i m not sure how to remove a global constraint for arch, but for the node name, i use juju "set-constraints maas-name="
<rbasak> You can change the default constraints
<melmoth> then i double check it s set to NULL again with juju get-constraint
<rbasak> Marlinc: please mark bug 1064291 as "affects me too"
<ubot5> bug 1064291 in juju "Default constraints make no sense on MAAS" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1064291
<Marlinc> Done
<rbasak> Thanks!
<Marlinc> So it looks like I'm not the only one
<Marlinc> Is it possible to allow multiple architectures using a constraint?
<rbasak> I'm not sure. #juju might have more people who can help.
<Marlinc> MAAS should boot a machine when Juju requests it right?
<rbasak> Correct. Not only boot, but install.
<rbasak> (thus it takes a while)
<Marlinc> Well the last works
<Marlinc> But it is no longer starting the machine
<Marlinc> Ah now it works
<Marlinc> There's a little issue I think
<Marlinc> One my machine's has needs a binary blob for the NIC. It can't boot connect without so it cannot install fully automatically
<rbasak> I don't think maas will be able to support that case any time soon. You should be able to hack it though, by customizing the preseed.
<rbasak> Although it wohn't be able to fetch the preseed. Hmm.
<rbasak> It can still be done. Perhaps by hacking the installer initrd. Perhaps more trouble than it's worth. I can't think of a non-trivial way to do it off the top of my head.
<Marlinc> Mmm I kept the USB in the machine
<Marlinc> Now it works
<Marlinc> I guess I need to keep in the machine lol
<Teduardo> Hey is anyone around here that knows MAAS/JUJU?
<Teduardo> I'm trying to figure something out; and that is.. if MAAS doesn't know the hardware specifications of the boxes it's managing how can I know whether certain juju charms are approriate to install?
<Teduardo> err, sorry how can IT know
<mgz> it does know, see http://maas.ubuntu.com/docs/
<mgz> see particularly the tags section
<Teduardo> ah, when I login to maas it tells me all of my 4 core VMware machines have 32 cores
<mgz> presumably the underlyinf hardware has 32 cores?
<Teduardo> nope, it has 8 cores and 16 threads
<mgz> anyway, you can look at the lshw output and #1 file a bug with it attached, #2 create your own tag for the bits you care about
<Dr{Wh0}> Q. I am trying to setup a multi-homed server for my maas box so I can manage it from my trusted network. I setup maas from 13.04 and then changed the trusted interface ip and now some pages still have links to the original dhcp'd ip it got at boot. How can i get it to reload or reconfigure itself?
<roaksoax> Dr{Wh0}: sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller
<roaksoax> Dr/win 14
<Dr{Wh0}> so I did try that and it didnt seem to fix some links on the pages. going to try again.
<Dr{Wh0}> nope. same thing the main page has a link on it with a warning "Some cluster controllers are missing boot images. Either the import task has not been initiated (for each cluster, the task must be initiated by hand the first time), or the import task failed. "
<Dr{Wh0}> this link goes to the wrong ip.
<Dr{Wh0}> not gone through all the code still learning it but it seems to be here in api.py "absolute_reverse("settings")"
<roaksoax> Dr{Wh0}: ah so you need to sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-cluster-controller on all the nodes that are the cluster controllers
<TheChistoso> i'm using maas+juju. i added a new machine and it's shown as "ready" in the node list. when i try and deploy mysql, it never picks up the new machine
<TheChistoso> i started the deploy last night and 10 hours later juju status is still showing it as "pending"
<roaksoax> TheChistoso: will first you need to verify that the bootstrap node is up and running
<Dr{Who}> roaksoax: sorry got disconnected. I dont have any other systems just this one MAAS system to start with.
<TheChistoso|2> roaksoax: i just got back to this. my bootstrap node is up and running fine.
<TheChistoso|2> i resolved my issue -- issue was that my juju bootstrap node was running precise w/ a known bug where you need to include the port # in the maas-server entry in your environments.yaml for juju
<Dr{Who}> Well I have even grep'ed the entire hard drive for that ip address and other than a few pg files I dont see it anyplace yet the MAAS ui still knows about it.
<Marlinc> How can I change the port of the MAAS interface?
<Marlinc> To 8080 for example
<mwhudson> editing /etc/apache2/conf.d/mass.conf i assume?
<mwhudson> note: i don't know if there is a better wya
<Marlinc> Mm okay
<mwhudson> roaksoax: ping
<Dr{Who}> Q. the /settings/ page has "Some cluster controllers are missing boot images. Either the import task has not been initiated (for each cluster, the task must be initiated by hand the first time), or the import task failed." but the url link on this line is to the wrong IP. it was the IP the box was initially setup on dhcp. Its now static. I have yet to find how to get the system to change this url. Ideas? I already tried dpkg-reconfigure maas-cluster-
<Dr{Who}> controller . Is this a bug?
<bigjools> edit the cluster
<Dr{Who}> ok how do I do that. I only have 1 box so far this one MAAS box a 13.04 installed with "MAAS" as the install option.
<Dr{Who}> ok found the cluster edit page in the ui looking now. done see any ip's yet.
#maas 2013-05-03
<Dr{Who}> found it :( ok is this in the pg database or what?
<bigjools> there's a whole page of network settings in ther
<mwhudson> yeah, i'll be in pg
<Dr{Who}> i sooooo prefer a file I can edit.
<mwhudson> *it'll
<bigjools> the web page has validation so you don't do something stupid
<Dr{Who}> k. I found the bad ip chnaged it but its still off. rebooting
<Dr{Who}> ya sorry i had been playing with 12.04 maas and it had 0 ui fields so I didnt even think to dig :(
<Dr{Who}> nope still wrong :(
<bigjools> it's supposed to be a url to the settings page
<bigjools> there's some django magic going on, so.... sigh
<mwhudson> django usually gets the host for urls it generates from the http host header
<mwhudson> i think?
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: it's coming from DEFAULT_MAAS_URL in the settings
<bigjools> I thought dpkg-reconfigure sorted that out
<Marlinc> How do I setup virsh on MAAS? What do I need to add to the power management settings. What would driver, address, username and power id be?
<bigjools> driver = qemu:// address = qemu host, username is the qemu user, power id is the host name
<Marlinc> Can I use qemu+ssh:// too as driver?
<Marlinc> as driver too*
<bigjools> yes
<Marlinc> If I use qemu+ssh what ssh private key would be used?
<Marlinc> What use connects to qemu and stuff
<bigjools> look in the power template, you might need a custom one
<Marlinc> How do you mean bigjools ?
<bigjools> power is all done in the template scripts, if you want to set up an ssh key I expect you'll need to edit the template
<bigjools> very little testing was done for virsh, it was a developer tool
<bigjools> so it kinda works
<bigjools> but nothing guaranteed
<Marlinc> What would be the way that works out of the box the easiest you think?
<bigjools> the testing was done with qemu running locally, so assume that works
<Marlinc> Ah.. I'm running a separate machine
<bigjools> then you might be able to set up remote qemu access
<Marlinc> I'm search for that right now
<roaksoax> mwhudson: here.. but just for a few
<roaksoax> bigjools: howdy!
<roaksoax> bigjools: are you feeling ok for a couple reviews?
<mwhudson> roaksoax: bigjools dobbed you in as the person to talk to about deploying disk images with maas
<bigjools> roaksoax: hey
<mwhudson> (as opposed to running d-i)
<bigjools> roaksoax: looking at one of yours right now :)
<bigjools> he's talking about FPI
<roaksoax> bigjools: cool! the other one is trunk-fpi.. take a look if that pleases your eyes bette,r and if it does I'll add the tests
<roaksoax> mwhudson: yeah, so give me a sec
<roaksoax> bigjools: so I stripped out the xinstall stuff from here, and should be clean enough to go in: https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/trunk-fpi/+merge/152039
<roaksoax> bigjools: note that I didn't add a preseed because it is basically a shell script
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok will look in 5
<roaksoax> bigjools: and we have instructions to get it enabled
<roaksoax> bigjools: and no worries, take your time
<roaksoax> i'm off for tonight so won't look at it till tomorrow
<bigjools> roaksoax: get it enabled?
<roaksoax> bigjools: i mean since we are not shipping the xinstall stuff and a preseed in the MP, we need the instructions to install using FPI
<bigjools> ok
<Dr{Who}> bigjools: is "settings" a text config file or a database table? i have looked at all the files in /etc/maas and that address does not exist.
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: it's a Django text config file
<roaksoax> bigjools: ok i'll probably be on and off but if you need anything I'll probably be around to take care of things
<bigjools> roaksoax: ok
<roaksoax> bigjools: thanks :)
<roaksoax> mwhudson: so that's all that you should need
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller should update this setting, no?
<Dr{Who}> nope.. did it 10 times
<bigjools> roaksoax: ^ ?
<Dr{Who}> that fixed most issues but this one url is still wrong on that page.
<bigjools> grep for DEFAULT_MAAS_URL
<Dr{Who}> i grepped the entire disk for that. found a few but fixed and rebooted still the same.
<mwhudson> roaksoax: 'that' as in https://code.launchpad.net/~andreserl/maas/trunk-fpi/+merge/152039 ?
<mwhudson> ah, i see what you mean
<roaksoax> mwhudson: yeah wjats in the link + maas in raring
<roaksoax> contains whats in that branch
<mwhudson> ok
<mwhudson> err, hang on
<mwhudson> apt-get install maas in raring has this fpi stuff?
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: what url is wtong where
<roaksoax> mwhudson: correct.. but you need to enable it by using the info on the link
<mwhudson> ok
<Dr{Who}> ok the settings page. Some cluster controllers are missing boot images. Either the import task has not been initiated (for each cluster, the task must be initiated by hand the first time), or the import task failed.
<bigjools> roaksoax: it's one that gets generated via DEFAULT_MAAS_URL
<mwhudson> roaksoax: i'm running on precise unf
<bigjools> he changed his machines IP and is now saying the URL is wrong
<Dr{Who}> the url on that line should take me to the page to click and start the download of isos.
<mwhudson> i guess i can work on that
<Dr{Who}> but it goes to the wrong ip.
<Dr{Who}> I greeped the entire disk for 10.10.0.3 and only place it shows up is
<Dr{Who}> Binary file /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main/base/16385/17041 matches
<Dr{Who}> Binary file /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main/pg_xlog/000000010000000000000001 matches
<bigjools> roaksoax: I thought dpkg-reconfigure changed DEFAULT_MASS_URL
<roaksoax> mwhudson: we havent backport the fpi
<roaksoax> bigjools: it should
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: don't grep for the IP grep for DEFAULT_MAAS_URL
<bigjools> roaksoax: he's saying it's not working
<Dr{Who}> that shows up all over but every result shows the correct ip 10.10.0.210
<Dr{Who}> although some pyc files have it
<Dr{Who}> and they are bin's
<roaksoax> ill take a look when i get back since im on my way out
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: restart apache2
<Dr{Who}> ya rebooted 10 times too :(
 * mwhudson lunches
<roaksoax> if not pastebin logs and maas settings file and maas_cluster file
<Dr{Who}> k.
<Dr{Who}> what logs would help? i have maas_local_settings.py and maas_cluster.conf
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: I think he meant the logs under /var/log/maas
 * bigjools heads to lunch
<Dr{Who}> http://pastebin.com/HXup5XPQ
<Dr{Who}> http://pastebin.com/eUyXySSB updated this one has logs
<Dr{Who}> because this button on the page for importing images does not seem to work I am running manually for now 'maas-import-pxe-files' hope that is the right command.
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: what makes you think the button doesn't work?
<Marlinc> It now works bigjools :')
<Marlinc> Using this as 'address'  qemu+ssh://maas-qemu@192.168.1.21:2001/system?keyfile=/etc/maas/id_rsa
<bigjools> great
<Marlinc> Thanks for the template tip because of that tip I was able to figure this out
<Marlinc> Lets hope it wont break :P
<Dr{Who}> bigjools: hmm will i pushed it and did not see any processes that looked like they were downloading.
<Dr{Who}> and I saw no network traffic.
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: check in the celery.log to see if the job was received on the cluster
<Dr{Who}> tcpdump is my friend.
<bigjools> it should start a long running wget
<Dr{Who}> i am running in from console but did just push the button wail tailing the /var/log/cleery-region.log and nothing showed up
<mwhudson> roaksoax: have you thought about the fun fun fun combination of fpi and ARM at all?
<Dr{Who}> well something is disconnected. The import finished but I still see the warning about needing to do it by hand.
<bigjools> Dr{Who}: I am wondering if your cluster is configured to talk to the right region
<bigjools> since you changed the IP and all
<Dr{Who}> define region? again I only have 1 system "but" I am trying to make this MAAS box multihomed trusted IP is on a 10.10 MAAS pxe network is 172.16
<bigjools> the region controller, ie the api/web
<bigjools> and db
<bigjools> clusters can run on the same box but they are logically separate
<bigjools> if you changed the DEFAULT_MAAS_URL it's likely to have broken the cluster
<bigjools> so try reconfiguring it
 * bigjools has to go
<Dr{Who}> what is the dhcp daemon name I should see in process list used by maas on 13.04
<ehw> hey, guys, how do I de-allocate a node in the maas gui?  I just hit "start node", and now it seems to be permanently 'allocated to root'
<rbasak> ehw: have you hit bug 997092 perhaps? Also look at the duplicates which have different explanations that might help.
<ubot5> bug 997092 in MAAS "Can't delete allocated node even if owned by self" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997092
<rbasak> bug 1061869 in particular
<ubot5> bug 997092 in MAAS "duplicate for #1061869 Can't delete allocated node even if owned by self" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/997092
<bigjools> you have to use maas-cli
<ehw> rbasak: looks like it; thanks
<rbasak> bigjools: any chance of someone who knows how to do it documenting the exact workaround steps in the bug, please? It's a bit of a trap for someone experimenting with MAAS for the first time. It's not particularly useful but the button is quite enticing and looks like it should be pressed.
<bigjools> rbasak: the missing thing is a "stop" button
<rbasak> bigjools: yes, but I presume that writing a paragraph in the bug is easier than adding a "stop" button? :)
<bigjools> rbasak: marginally :)
<roaksoax> ehw: you have to do it from the CLI or maas shell
<ehw> roaksoax: thanks, I feel betrayed by that big, candy-like "Start Node" button :-(
<roaksoax> ehw: heh i feel the same thing :)
<roaksoax> ehw: so if you do it from maas shell
<roaksoax> from maasserver.models import Node
<roaksoax> node = Node.objects.get(hostname='XYZ')
<roaksoax> node.release()
<roaksoax> that should do it
<ehw> roaksoax: ok; that will de-allocate or delete from MAAS?
<roaksoax> ehw: de-allocate
<rbasak> roaksoax: thanks - I'll add that to the bug
<roaksoax> :)
<ehw> roaksoax: worked a treat, thanks o/
<roaksoax> ehw: \o/!
<AskUbuntu> How do I enable tftp on the second nic on the maas controller in 13.04? | http://askubuntu.com/q/289816
<AskUbuntu> Can I use Juju/MAAS on VPSes? | http://askubuntu.com/q/290122
<Dr{Who}> going to start all over. this time only one network interface then once its working I will add my trusted network interface see if that works.
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: ok so you are using single node maas? or multinode maas?
<Dr{Who}> I want a multihomed maas box one interface my local office network the other the pxe boot dhcp etc network.
<Dr{Who}> but that may be just too complex to start with. so I am going to just do it all with 1 interface and add a virtual router to access the maas box.
<roaksoax> ok
<Dr{Who}> just finished the fresh install of maas on 13.04 going to see what is next in the install process. Afaik I need to now install dhcp and dns. Yesterday on the last try I could not even find pxe daemon running so at that point I was done with that try
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: so you installed sudo apt-get install maas ? then maas-import-pxe-files ?
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: have you installed maas-dhcp too?
<Dr{Who}> 1. i installed from cd then added maas-dns and maas-dhcp although I think dns was missing? i forget. then import pxe
<Dr{Who}> usually when I will build a recipe to reproduce a build process in my wiki. But.. i have yet to have a solid build so I have only done some sparce notes on the steps.
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: the install from the cD does not install maas-dns nor maas-dhcp IIRC
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: so basically: 1. sudo apt-get install maas maas-dhcp maas-dns
<roaksoax> 2. sudo maas-import-pxe-files
<roaksoax> 3. Configure DNS/DHCP on the WebUI or on the CLI
<roaksoax> the Tftp server listens to all interfaces
<Dr{Who}> cool. will do just that. Just finishing up on the firwall/router setup.
<Dr{Who}> iptables rules fun.. yay!
<Dr{Who}> roaksoax: why would i do apt-get install maas? isnt that installed when I use 13.04 cd and install MAAS?
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: yeah
<Dr{Who}> ok first i did apt-get update then install maas-dhcp and maas-dns. shoudl I reboot or continue presuming everything is now running? This run I am building my full procedure so everything will be recorded even a reboot.
<Dr{Who}> afaik sudo maas createsuperuser needs to be run
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: yeah you need to run that too
<roaksoax> so install maas-dns, maas-dhcp
<roaksoax> then maas createsuperuser
<Dr{Who}> any reason not to stick with root? i have been changing it from the default.
<roaksoax> then maas-import-pxe-files
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: stick with root what?
<Dr{Who}> createsuperuser
<roaksoax> you can create the user you want
<roaksoax> so if you wanna call it roo,t you can call it root
<Dr{Who}> ok cool.
<roaksoax> that's the maas user only sois different from system users
<roaksoax> ok so once you've done all of the above
<roaksoax> go to the WebUI
<roaksoax> then clic on the settings Icon
<Dr{Who}> importing now.
<roaksoax> Under "Cluster Controller"
<roaksoax> there would be something like "Cluster 931660ae-6624-46a7-a977-b2f9b04bb2bf"
<roaksoax> and clic on the icon to edit the cluster
<roaksoax> then edit DNS zone name with the name you want to use, change the default 'master' to other thing
<roaksoax> then edit any "Unmanaged" interface
<roaksoax> where is the place where you can configure to manage DNS/DHCP
<roaksoax> and that should be all you need
<Dr{Who}> yep. saw that. when should I create and upload my ssl keys?
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: ssh keys under the user>preferences add a new SSH Key
<Dr{Who}> ya just not sure when its really needed I have been doing it early on.
<roaksoax> Dr{Who}: you wont be able to deploy machines until you add the SSH key
<roaksoax> so anytime before deploying is fine
<Dr{Who}> ok so system starts up gets the boot image downloaded then it seems to get stuck connecting back to iscsi
<Dr{Who}> I am getting an arp from it so its alive and on the same network segment.
<Dr{Who}> http://imgur.com/50Bwz1S thats as far as it gets. Maybe a problem with the kernel and this hardware?
<Dr{Who}> its an HP-DL360g5
<Dr{Who}> looks like it may be a vlan problem with my switch.. ok just for future. is it possible to have this stage of the install use vlan tagging or setup the interfaces to use vlans?
#maas 2013-05-04
<Dr{Who}> so once I have bult and had a node installed how would i change the os or force it to rebuild? Do i have to delete it and re add the mac?
<Dr{Who}> odd. I cant delete it at all once it is allocated?
<Dr{Who}> cli saved the day.
<Dr{Who}> ok maybe im a little confused on the boot/install process. After the first boot the UI shows as ready. So I press the button to start it and well it does not start using wake on lan so I go over to the colo across the hall and push a button. It starts and begins to pxe boot again. I would have figured by that point it would be ready to bood from the disk?
<Dr{Wh0}> do any documents exist describing the deployment process? I have not been able to find anything so far :(
<igueths> Checking for crashed Noit instances...
<MichaelB_> Anyone know if there is an issue with t
<MichaelB_> Anyone know if there is an issue with the initial configuration with the MaaS web interface and Apache?
<MichaelB_> I am getting a file not found for /var/www/maas within the Apache error log.
<michaelb_> Anyone recently setup MaaS?
#maas 2013-05-05
<michaelb> Anyone recently setup MaaS?
<AskUbuntu> Is Ubuntu MAAS broken on 12.04 LTS and 13.04? | http://askubuntu.com/q/291043
#maas 2014-04-28
<bob_> hey
<bob_> quick question....i'm trying to install 14.04 MAAS....installed on first machine....on second machine everytime i put first machine's IP the computer shuts down
<bigjools> bob_: where are you typing the IP on the second machine?
<jtv> gmb: I was hoping this would make the import code easier to understand — https://code.launchpad.net/~jtv/maas/split-out-repowriter/+merge/217209
 * gmb looks
<gmb> jtv: Ah, sorry, I saw this Friday but my brain was already leaking out of my ears at that point. I’ll review it now.
<jtv> Thanks.
<rvba> bigjools: btw, you probably saw that but we're going round in circles with the `createadminuser` bug(s) :)
<rvba> jtv: btw, just got a successful run in the lab (using the package you've created in ppa:experimental) with 1.5+bzr2252+2291+273~ppa0~ubuntu14.04.1
<rvba> Just FYI
<jtv> Thanks.
<rvba> allenap: can you please have a look at https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1313556
<ubot5> Launchpad bug 1313556 in MAAS "API client blocks when deleting a resource" [Undecided,New]
<allenap> rvba: I suspect the output stream is not being closed, or something like that.
<rvba> allenap: definitely looks like something like that.  Note that it happens only for `delete()`
<jtv> Does the client know not to keep retrying the request, e.g. because it gets an empty response body?
<jtv> I guess that's not it,  given the timeout workaround.
<rvba> Yeah.
<bigjools> I meant to look at this earlier (I claimed it) but never got around to finishing the review.  If someone wants to look I won't be offended:
<bigjools> https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/osystem-registry/+merge/217057
<jtv> Do I hear the buzz of my complexity proximity detector?
<jtv> Making each OS a class may well turn out to be justified in the end, but personally I favour simple objects until there's a proven need.
<bigjools> no, but you heard the buzz of someone who ran out of time ;)
 * bigjools EOD
<jtv> nn bigjools!
<bigjools> nn
<jtv> gmb: excellent review comment, thanks.  :)
<gmb> np
 * gmb -> tea
<rvba> gmb: could you please review https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/install-cluster-first/+merge/217416
<rvba> ?
<rvba> It's a tiny review.
<rvba> Might help with AMT-based nodes.
<rvba> Thanks for the review gmb…  I've got another one if you feel like it (still) https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/remove-wait-node-down/+merge/217437 (or maybe jtv will be kind enough to review that one for me…)
<gmb> rvba: Happy to.
<rvba> Ta
<gmb> rvba: Approved
<rvba> Thank you.
#maas 2014-04-29
<jtv> bigjools: do we need a big flashing “confined to the cluster controller” warning on the registries?
<bigjools> jtv: we need a build error
<bigjools> to *prevent* it
<bigjools> it's too easy to import
<bigjools> I have half a mind to set up the import fascist thingy and prevent imports from provisioningserver inside maasserver
<jtv> So far we haven't  needed it simply because Django fails when you try to import maasserver code into provisioningserver.
<jtv> I'd be tempted to say "prefix the name with an underscore," but the problem there is that export happens at several levels.
<jtv> The idea that a bit on a symbol's name can say whether or not it's imported is an oversimplification...
<jtv> *exported
<bigjools> jtv: this import problem is the other way around
<jtv> Yes.  What I'm saying is: I'd love to have something like the import fascist.
<bigjools> ok. we are in violent agreement
<jtv> Although we've been getting by without it through a form of luck.
<bigjools> I'm not convinced the luck has held out everywhere, I suspect a hand grenade awaits somewhere
<jtv> Quite possible.
<jtv> Why can't Chrome make up its mind about whether to present a "link" context menu or a "page" context menu on a link?  It's probably subjective, but the browser's quality seems to have slipped dramatically of late.
<bigjools> yeah it feels like it
<jtv> It's also been failing to update the mouse cursor properly as the page loads.
<bigjools> jtv: are you looking at the add-osystem-to-node branch?
<jtv> Sort of.
<jtv> My thoughts were veering towards food though.  :)
<jtv> Ah, I was having a look at osystem-preseed-cleanup...  Not too happy about the "check if object has method, and if so, execute it."
<jtv> I'll write that up now.
<bigjools> ok
<bigjools> this falls into your KISS comments
<jtv> Yes, it looks like a sign that that class hierarchy really is needed — assuming templating isn't enough to do the job.
<bigjools> jtv: hey can you do a backport to 1.5 of that api fix please?
<jtv> Sure.
<bigjools> I added the bugtask
<jtv> Client, by the way.
<bigjools> yeah, what I meant
<jtv> On it.
<rvba> jtv: thanks for fixing the API bug (1313556)!
<jtv> Hi rvba
<jtv> Took me insanely long to figure it out, given how easy it actually was to fix...
<jtv> Wow, tons o'lint in trunk.
<jtv> Oh, it's 1.5.
<gmb> rvba: Can you fact-check something for me? From what I’m reading on t’interweb, it’s not possible to use PostGres array fields in Django without the djorm-ext-pgarray package… which would require us to have that as a dependency, right?
<gmb> (Asking because allenap suggested using arrays as part of the bootresources work, and it looks like we can’t)
<rvba> gmb: from memory, we already use that package
<gmb> rvba: ORLY
<gmb> HOW INTERESTING
<gmb> rvba: Bugger me, so we do.
<gmb> See, that’s why one should grep first, ask the Djangoist after.
<gmb> rvba: Thanks :)
<rvba> no worries
<gmb> allenap: As far as the BootSource model is concerned, ISTM that Cluster<->BootSource is a 1-Many relationship, so we should have a cluster FK on BootSource, no? Or should all BootSources go to all clusters?
<gmb> (In which case there’s no need for an FK at all… Or we could have a table linking the two to make it N:N, but I don’t see what that gets us.)
<jtv> gmb: we even got a patch into djorm-ext-pgarray...
<gmb> jtv: So I see.
 * gmb lunches
<allenap> gmb: For now, don’t customise per cluster, and default to getting everything.
<jtv> Is our 1.5 lander broken?
<magicrobotmonkey> I'm glad the metrics got all smooth as soon as I showed up
<magicrobotmonkey> super helpful
<rvba> allenap: this is the branch in question: https://code.launchpad.net/~rvb/maas-test/power-type-support/+merge/217350
<jtv> gmb: you looked into the landers recently... does the 1.5 one seem to be down?
<smoser> allenap, https://code.launchpad.net/~blake-rouse/maas/virsh-probe-and-enlist/+merge/216632
<smoser> am i wrong there ?
<FunnyLookinHat> I've added an external network ( i.e. other than the private configuration network ) and added it ( by mac ) to a node - but it's not showing up or assigning an IP when I commission or start a node.  Any ideas?
#maas 2014-04-30
<rvba> jtv: thanks for the review on my maas-test branch.  Doing the fixes you suggested now.
<jtv> I was just looking.  :)
<rvba> jtv: just pushed the fixes.
<rvba> bigjools: the second problem I saw is that the NUC's power details are not properly autodetected.
<rvba> bigjools: the third problem is that, even if I install amttool manually and fill the power details manually, power_on fails (because the IP is not correctly derived from the MAC address).
<rvba> bigjools: hence my question to gmb "can you confirm that you got an AMT-based machine working with MAAS"…
<bigjools> he said he had, previously
<bigjools> the latter problem is arp cache
<rvba> bigjools: no, the arp cache is fine, checked
<bigjools> it needs something to populate that
<bigjools> oh
<bigjools> then.... wtf!
<rvba> I* checked
<rvba> Yeah, wtf indeed.
<bigjools> I just plugged mine in for the first time, will have a play with it in a moment
<rvba> okay
<bigjools> I have no monitor on it :)
<rvba> bigjools: btw, here is the manpage for the new --power-type/--power-parameters for maas-test: paste.ubuntu.com/7364567/
<bigjools> rvba: you've been pasting urls without the http:// lately and they're not clickable!
<rvba> bigjools: I know, fu**ing chromium is at fault.
<jtv> Found documentation for those mysterious password requirements: “man amt-howto”
<bigjools> rvba: I use chromium and it's not a problem here
<rvba> jtv: yeah, you need to define an env var
<jtv> ?  I meant the mysterious requirements for setting a new password instead of “admin.”
<jtv> Where every password you can reasonably come up with is rejected without explanation.
<rvba> jtv: ah, no.  I thought you where talking about passing the pw to amttool
<jtv> Ah
<rvba> bigjools: with the 'http://', for your clicking pleasure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7364567/
<bigjools> \o/
<bigjools> rvba: tip top
<rvba> Cool
<bigjools> oh gee, thanks grub for removing the menu timeout on my headless server
<rvba> jtv: all good with the changes I made to my 'power-type-support' branch?
<rvba> (btw, I QAed it in the lab.  We only have IPMI-based nodes in the lab but at least that's a confirmation that my branch doesn't introduce regressions)
<jtv> rvba: I didn't look in detail — but I have faith.
<rvba> jtv: okay, thanks.  Landing it now :).
<jtv> It was already Approved anyway.
<jtv> Now, how do I know how to address my NUC on the network...
<rvba> MAC Address + arp -n
<jtv> That same MAC address that was so helpfully not displayed on boot, and found with random key-bashing...
<rvba> jtv: precisely :)
<rvba> jtv: or, nmap on the node's network will give you the MAC Address *and* the IP.
<jtv> That might be better in this case...  not seeing any arp for the node.
<jtv> Ahhh, my own machine hadn't got a dhcp address for whatever reason.
<rvba> Christ, `sudo lshw -xml` doesn't return a lot of details on these NUCs… not surprised MAAS was unable to detect the number of cores or the amount of memory available.
<bigjools> rvba: in which package does amttool live?
<rvba> bigjools: amtterm
<bigjools> ta
<rvba> bigjools: so, the dependency is in 'Suggests'
<bigjools> feh
<bigjools> rvba, allenap, jtv, gmb: what did you think of the acquire() race?
<bigjools> nasty
<rvba> bigjools: I replied to the list about that
<bigjools> I saww
<rvba> bigjools: Like it said, it's unfortunate but Django doesn't do optimistic locking.
<jtv> And yes, isolation level should prevent that.
<bigjools> it needs a lock, yes :)
<bigjools> this is very serious
<bigjools> we need to fix this and backport everywhere
<rvba> Yeah
<rvba> And probably audit the code for other places where we need that locking.
<bigjools> yep
<bigjools> anyway I am switching locations to sort out the NUC
<bigjools> ttfn
<jtv> gmb: any suggestions on what to do about that 1.5 lander?
<gmb> jtv: I appear to have missed context … what’s wrong with it?
<rvba> gmb: "it's stone dead, that's what's wrong with it" :)
<gmb> Oh poo.
<jtv> what he said.
 * gmb pokes
<gmb> jtv, rvba Looks like tarmac is stuck. Hang on, I’ll kill it and run it manually to see what it’s choking on
<jtv> Thanks.
<rvba> gmb: how do you get the AMT card to issue a DHCP request?
<jtv> AIUI it'd do that as soon as it's plugged into the network, even while off...
<jtv> The lander seems to be running again, but running out of memory.  :(
<rvba> jtv: you're right, it got an IP when I unplugged it and then plugged it back on.
<rvba> The only problem was that the ARP table wasn't populated correctly.
<gmb> Yeah, hard resets are the only way to get it to do it.
<gmb> jtv, rvba: Re: the lander: “OSError: [Errno 12] Cannot allocate memory”
<rvba> I had to manually run `nmap` to get the ARP table to be populated.
<gmb> (Which is weard because there’s > 1G free)
<jtv> I think the arp table is populated on demand.
<rvba> bigjools: would you happen to know anything about that? ^.  My NUC gets an IP alright but then MAAS fails to power it up because the ARP table didn't contain a record for the NUC's MAC address.
<rvba> bigjools: manually running `nmap` solves the problem of course.
<jtv> Populated on demand.
<rvba> Yeah, but doesn't this mean there is a bit of a flaw with the fact that MAAS expects the ARP table to be populated?
<jtv> !
<jtv> We rely on a cache lookup?
<rvba> Yes we do.
<jtv> Not a proper rarp lookup!?
<rvba> (1 NUC in ready state)
<rvba> jtv: we run `arp -n` and parse the output.
<jtv> Yeah that won't work...
<rvba> It doesn't.
 * rvba files bug
<bigjools> it's populated on demand
<bigjools> as I keep saying :)
<bigjools> which is why maas-test uses nmap
<bigjools> it seems to work fine for me, I used its IP address
<bigjools> FPI runs in 30 seconds, lol
<rvba> bigjools: my testing shows that its very unreliable.
<bigjools> v reliable for me!
<bigjools> in my admittedly limited set of tests
<rvba> That's a shame because we have the MAC<->IP correspondance in MAAS (from the parsing of the lease file).
<bigjools> yes
<bigjools> we can shortcut this for amt
<rvba> Filed bug 1314559.
<rvba> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1314559
<bigjools> ubuntu@nuc1:~$
<bigjools> hehe
<rvba> 30 seconds?  That seems quicker than what I saw.
<bigjools> I'll test again tomorrow
<rvba> Timing [hit start node → ssh connect] now….
<rvba> 2min24s
<rvba> (Using fpi)
<allenap> bigjools, rvba, jtv: How about we bite the bullet and switch to serialized?
<bigjools> why is there a bullet?
<allenap> bigjools: Fallout from doing it. Having to add a middleware for retries.
<bigjools> somehow I was naive enough to think that would have been handled by Django already
<bigjools> allenap: but yes, we need to do it, the DB is not safe otherwise.
 * gmb -> errands and lunch
<rvba> allenap: there are a bunch of plugins for Django that implement optimistic locking.
<rvba> jtv: I'm wondering if checking the the presence of a rogue DHCP server on the network *every minute* isn't a bit too aggressive… it certainly generates a lot of traffic/log noise.
<jtv> rvba: Agreed.  I think the main thing is that we check initially...
<rvba> jtv: filed https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1314571 (low priority of course)
<bigjools> rvba: I'd be ok with that changing to say 15 minutes
<rvba> bigjools: yeah, but like Jeroen said, it would be important to get the network scanned *initially* (i.e. when the user is likely to be configuring his DHCP server).
<bigjools> yes
<rvba> roaksoax: Hi Andres… as you probably know, we're testing MAAS on NUC nodes that use AMT for power-management.  Since amtterm is only in 'Suggests', these nodes don't work with MAAS "out-of-the-box"" you need to manually install amtterm to get the tool (amttool) that the AMT power template uses.  Isn't that a bit suboptimal (it's quite hard to understand what's wrong, you need to dig up the celery log file)?
<rvba> Why was it decided not to add amtterm as a hard dependency (or, at least, as a 'recommends')?
<rvba> gmb: Did the power credentials detection work on the AMT boxes you've used?
<roaksoax> rvba: hey
<roaksoax> roadmr:  release (universe)
<roaksoax> rerrr
<roaksoax> rvba: ^^
<roaksoax> rvba: amtterm is in universe
<rvba> arg
<roadmr> roaksoax: masters of the universe unite!
<roaksoax> roadmr: :)
<rvba> roaksoax: I understand why it can't be a hard dependency then… but still, the experience is clearly suboptimal.
<roaksoax> rvba: same as ipmitool
<roaksoax> rvba: unfortunately, I don't think I added the dependency myself
<roaksoax> rvba: so that should have gone through a MIR
<rvba> roaksoax: IPMI works out of the box AFAIK
<roaksoax> rvba: which means more dependencies
<rvba> Because we're using free-ipmi or something
<roaksoax> rvba: IPMI when it uses freeipmi-tools not when using ipmitool
<rvba> roaksoax: so we should aim for either a) things working out of the box or b) a very clear message about what you need to install
<roaksoax> rvba: i don't disagree what you are saying
<roaksoax> rvba: i'm just saying that at the time of this happened, a request should have been made to take care of this dependency
<roaksoax> rvba: but anyways, I no longer maintain the packaging :)
<roaksoax> rvba: lutostag should be helping with this now
<rvba> roaksoax: sure, I was asking you because you know packaging better than I do… and because the changelog says you added the 'suggests' :)
<roaksoax> rvba: yeah I changed it from dependes to suggests
<roaksoax> IIRC
<roaksoax> rvba: but at the time that happened, it was too late to do something about it
<roaksoax> I can't remembe really
<rvba> roaksoax: all right.  I'll file a bug about this and see what lutostag can do about it.
<roaksoax> rvba: thanks! he should be able to file a MIR for utopic and then we might be able to MIR
<gmb> rvba: I don’t recall trying the credentials detection on the orange boxes.
<rvba> gmb: ah ok… I'm not sure it's a feature that's supposed to be there…
<rvba> tych0: do you happen to know if credential auto-detection is something that's possible with AMT/supposed to be working within MAAS right now. (I'm asking you because I see you've added the AMT power template.)
<tych0> rvba: it isn't supposed to be working
<tych0> i think it is possible, but i spent a day fiddling with it when i did it and i couldn't figure out how to do it
<rvba> tych0: okay, fair enough.  If you have bits and pieces (i.e. a vague embryo of support), don't hesitate to file a bug with all the details you have so that, maybe, someone else will pick it up.
<tych0> ok
<tych0> i'll see what I can dig up
<rvba> tych0: fwiw, I just filed bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1314629
<tych0> ah, yeah
<tych0> well, actually amtterm isn't that huge
<tych0> it is like a 400 line perls cript
<tych0> and maas doesn't even use most of it
<tych0> so you could probably get away with using something else there
<rvba> Something else as in "extract the bits that we need from amttool and ship it with MAAS" or as in "use another package"?
<tych0> the former
<tych0> i don't think there are any other packages, really
<tych0> most of intel's tools are windows-based
<rvba> I see.
<newell_> Wondering if anyone is around that might be able to help me troubleshoot something I am running into.  I am running into the same issue as highlighted in this link:
<newell_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/370971/ubuntu-13-10-server-maas-pb-to-import-boot-images
<newell_> However, when I check for celery.log I do not find one in /var/log/maas
<bigjools> hi
<bigjools> I can try to help
<newell_> hello bigjools, thanks appreciate it
<newell_> I am running for latest source
<bigjools> are you using maas from trusty?
<newell_> I followed the HACKING.txt
<bigjools> ah
<newell_> so checked out the latest code
<bigjools> running from source
<newell_> yes
<bigjools> doing that is a bit harder than using packages
<newell_> yeah I know
<newell_> but I want to fix some bugs
<newell_> ;)
<bigjools> did you start up maas?
<newell_> yes
<bigjools> "make run"
<newell_> able to login to dashboard etc
<bigjools> there's a logs/ dir at the top level of src
<newell_> yeah I have been looking at those...still trying to track this down
<bigjools> but unfortunately it will try to run stuff that is not installed
<bigjools> I think there's code that assumes packaged locations
<bigjools> you can try to run scripts/maas-import-pxe-files after editing etc/maas/bootresources.yaml
<newell_> bigjools, what is your advice in terms of getting a setup that is conducive to fixing bugs and verifying the fix?
<newell_> Ok
<bigjools> we've never needed to import pxe files to test at this source level you
<bigjools> s/you^//
<bigjools> the testing is done in unit tests with fake resources
<bigjools> otherwise working with such huge files would be a right pain
<newell_> Okay if I wanted to work on a bug like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1283106
<ubot5> Ubuntu bug 1283106 in MAAS "MAAS allows the same subnet to be defined on two managed interfaces of the same cluster" [High,Triaged]
<bigjools> once a fix is in place, we do "make package" to build some .debs and install them in a separate VM
<newell_> Do you guys usually just use your testing framework?
<bigjools> yes - that one's pretty easy to fix, just needs some overlapping network checks
<bigjools> there's an IPNetwork class somewhere
<bigjools> you don't need to import images to fix it
<newell_> ah okay
<bigjools> thanks for looking to fix things!
<newell_> bigjools, to verify the fix would you just try and manage two cluster interfaces with the same subnet and see if the error pops up again?
<bigjools> newell_: yes - create a unit test case *first* to reproduce the problem
<bigjools> then once done you can work on a fix and keep running the test until it passes
<newell_> bigjools, so if I created my own unit test I would do something like:  Just to verify: $ ./bin/test.maas test src/maasserver/tests/test_cluster_subnets.py
<bigjools> newell_: yes but don't make a new file just for one test, find existing tests for the functionality and add a new test case
<newell_> k
<newell_> thanks
<bigjools> np
#maas 2014-05-01
<boyd_> Is the "disk space" setting in "Edit node" useful?
<boyd_> It's 1024 in my node.
<boyd_> But the "discovered details" find all the physical disks.
<boyd_> Should I change the "disk space" setting in "Edit node"?
<bigjools> only if you intend to use it for placement constraints
<bigjools> as that's all it's there for
<jtv> \o/ my 1.5 branch finally got past the lander.
<jtv> I wonder if those out-of-memory errors were a host-side shortage translating surprisingly sensibly into the VM.
<jtv> That would be more container-like than VM-like though.  Maybe I'm talking nonsense.
<magicrobotmonkey> why does the show preseed button on the gui not show the actual preseed? just some datasource: json thing
<magicrobotmonkey> oh its because i was using curtin
<newell> jhobbs, about the bug, wouldn't we also want some code down in dhcp.py because even with validation taking place in the forms level, someone could still write a view that called into the dhcp code, correct?
 * newell is looking at how to finish this off correctly
<jhobbs> newell: seems like it should be checked whenever an interface is being validated before being saved
<jhobbs> i guess that's in model code
<magicrobotmonkey> i think i may have found a bug
<jhobbs> if we only save non duplicate interfaces we shouldn't have to worry about checking for duplication when we use them later
<magicrobotmonkey> on my hardware, one of the block devices is in /dev/cciss/c0d0
<magicrobotmonkey> lsblk shows it as cciss!c0d0
<magicrobotmonkey> and cloud init fails
<newell> jhobbs, okay will look to see if maas is using a ModelForm
<newell> jhobbs, thanks
<astark> Anyone having any luck with wake on lan with the 1.5 release?  I can boot the device remotely with sudo etherwake <mac> -i p4p1, but the GUI’s start node button is not working properly.  I tried altering ‘/etc/maas/templates/power/ether_wake.template’ manually but was unsuccessful.
<magicrobotmonkey> how do you control which device maas installs to?
#maas 2014-05-02
<microshift> Hello World
<microshift> Hello World!
<microshift> I'm having some troubles installing JUJU...
<microshift> bootstrapping the maas environment (type: maas)
<microshift> environments.yaml has correct API key and ssh-key is in place
<microshift> ERROR cannot start bootstrap instance: gomaasapi: got error back from server: 403 FORBIDDEN (You are not allowed to start up this node.)
<microshift> anyone knows this problem?
<microshift> ubuntu 14.04 here
#maas 2014-05-03
<newell> I have a question on maas terminology within the code.  Is a nodegroup the same thing as a cluster?  Or can a cluster have multiple nodegroups?
<newell> I know it is Friday evening but someone must be around ;)
#maas 2014-05-04
<newell_> anyone around?
#maas 2015-04-27
<mup> Bug #1448901 was opened: MAAS deployment fails on P8 PowerKVM (SVA GmbH) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1448901>
<mup> Bug #1449011 was opened: 1.8b3: maas root node  start distro_series=precise on a non-allocated node returns wrong error message <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449011>
<mup> Bug #1449011 changed: 1.8b3: maas root node  start distro_series=precise on a non-allocated node returns wrong error message <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449011>
<mup> Bug #1449011 was opened: 1.8b3: maas root node  start distro_series=precise on a non-allocated node returns wrong error message <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449011>
<nodtkn> Howdy.  If disk erasing is disabled, can I assume maas will reinstall the node after it is released and (acquired and started) by someone else?
<roaksoax> nodtkn: yes
<mup> Bug #1449033 was opened: 1.8b4: Can not access device details by clicking on entry in device list <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449033>
<nodtkn> roaksoax: Interesting that is not what I am seeing.
<roaksoax> nodtkn: then installation may be failing
<roaksoax> nodtkn: or PXE booting might be failing?
<nodtkn> I see the node PXE booting under MAAS direction
<roaksoax> nodtkn: right, so when the node is marked deployed, you should see an installation log
<nodtkn> roaksoax: I see in pserv.log the requests for PXE boot images.
<roaksoax> nodtkn: what does the node event log say?
<nodtkn> roaksoax: 1) status from ready to allocated userA 2) status from allocated to deploying 3) powering node on 4) node powered on 5) status from deploying to depoyed
<nodtkn> roaksoax: then I released the node 6) status from releasing to ready 7) node powered off
<nodtkn> roaksoax: then I allocated it with a different ID and it powere the node on with out installing
<roaksoax> nodtkn: ah, if you power the node *without* re-installing, then yes, MAAS is not going to re-install it
<roaksoax> nodtkn: you need to deploy the node again
<nodtkn> roaksoax: I do not understand.  If the node is in the ready state and not allocated to anyone. What is supposed to happen when I select the node and choose start selected node from the bulk actions?  Is that different than what should happen when I click on the node and select "Acquire and start node"
<mup> Bug #1449043 was opened: UI should display a notification until SSH key is uploaded <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449043>
<roaksoax> nodtkn: the node is allocated (owned) and you power it on (not deploy it), then you are basically telling it "just power on the node, don't re-install it"
<francokaerntna> hello, can anybody of you tell me, how the hostnames for the nodes are generated?
<nodtkn> roaksoax: After releasing the node from one user ID and I selected the node under another user ID and pressed the "Acquire and Start button" is that not the correct thing to do?
<mup> Bug #1449173 was opened: maas does not reinstall node <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449173>
<mup> Bug #1449206 was opened: maas installation fails because of missing AppCache module in django <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449206>
#maas 2015-04-28
<mup> Bug #1279310 changed: MAAS can't enlist/commission nodes using the current development series <m-i-p-f> <provisioning> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279310>
<mup> Bug #1300879 changed: New import script dumps traceback for any config file errors <m-i-p-f> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300879>
<mup> Bug #1424549 changed: enlisting of nodes: seed_random fails due to self signed certificate <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424549>
<mup> Bug #1279310 was opened: MAAS can't enlist/commission nodes using the current development series <m-i-p-f> <provisioning> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279310>
<mup> Bug #1300879 was opened: New import script dumps traceback for any config file errors <m-i-p-f> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300879>
<mup> Bug #1424549 was opened: enlisting of nodes: seed_random fails due to self signed certificate <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424549>
<mup> Bug #1279310 changed: MAAS can't enlist/commission nodes using the current development series <m-i-p-f> <provisioning> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1279310>
<mup> Bug #1300879 changed: New import script dumps traceback for any config file errors <m-i-p-f> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1300879>
<mup> Bug #1424549 changed: enlisting of nodes: seed_random fails due to self signed certificate <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1424549>
<mup> Bug #1447583 changed: The background of the owner column on the node listing page stays grey <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1447583>
<mup> Bug #1449381 was opened: CSS highlighting of hovered over row missing on owner column <landscape> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449381>
<mup> Bug #1449384 was opened: Change label of the different IP assignment types on the devices page. <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449384>
<mup> Bug #1449396 was opened: MAAS tries to power query a Device <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449396>
<mup> Bug #1449402 was opened: 1.8b4: 504 GATEWAY TIMEOUT (Unexpected exception: TimeoutError) <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449402>
<mup> Bug #1294759 changed: There is no way to update tags from the UI <canonical-is> <cts> <tags> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1294759>
<dosaboy> roaksoax: can you provide any help with https://bugs.launchpad.net/dtag/+bug/1447225
<dosaboy> there are now two dhcp pools in maas but i'm not sure how we can get juju to use them properly such that we don;t end up with this isue
<darknet> hello everyone someone can help me with MaaS
<darknet> anyone?
<mup> Bug #1449538 was opened: 1.8b4 in firefox node listing for network interface and storage misaligned <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449538>
<darknet> I want to add another Cluster Controller to my Region Controller  but on its dashboard there is not in pending, I've also opened a post here "http://askubuntu.com/questions/484951/error-with-maas-region-controller-and-two-single-cluster-controller" anyone can hel me? please
<darknet> anyone can help me?
<mup> Bug #1449538 changed: 1.8b4 in firefox node listing for network interface and storage misaligned <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449538>
<capncrunch4me> in MAAS 1.7.1, are the preseed-master files no longer being used?
<capncrunch4me> is there a way to force a maas curtin install to use the preseed_master?
<capncrunch4me> nevermind, can specify “debian installer” instead of fast-path in MAAS. thanks
<lesnet> Hi
<lesnet> I have what is perhaps a silly question.    I have a maas server setup, and 7 nodes commissioned and started.   Can login to them and all that good stuff.    I have installed a bunch of packages on a commissioned/started node, and have that software tested and running.
<lesnet> Now I want to make some kind of snapshot of that node, and turn it into an image.   So I can then commission other nodes with that newly modified image.
<mup> Bug #1449729 was opened: Nodes fail to commission <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449729>
#maas 2015-04-29
<mup> Bug #1449862 was opened: Can't build package <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1449862>
<mup> Bug #1443986 changed: 	crochet._eventloop.TimeoutError:  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1443986>
<mup> Bug #1450115 was opened: django.db.utils.OperationalError raised when instantiating MAASAndNetworkForm <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450115>
<lesnet> Is it possible to take a snapshot of a deployed image (after changes made on the deployed node file system), and then re-deploy that as an image?
#maas 2015-04-30
<mup> Bug #1450296 was opened: Cannot remove if user maas does not exist <amd64> <apport-bug> <vivid> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450296>
<mup> Bug #1450450 was opened: 1.8b4 Cluster status can be changed <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450450>
<mup> Bug #1450450 changed: 1.8b4 Cluster status can be changed <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450450>
<mup> Bug #1450450 was opened: 1.8b4 Cluster status can be changed <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by mpontillo> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450450>
<mup> Bug #1450488 was opened: MAAS does not list all the tags <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450488>
<bmorriso> My first failed deployment with MAAS :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/10955562/
<bmorriso> I have no idea where this command is getting ran from. I don't see this block in any curtin files
#maas 2015-05-01
<mup> Bug #1450719 was opened: 1.8b4 Boot image notification showing while images are downloading <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450719>
<wojdev> I would like to start hacking maas, I am looking for a bug I could fix to guide my learning process. I have setup dev env as suggested on the “hacking maas”.
<wojdev> now, I try to iron out few errors (probably caused by my machine setup) in tests
<rbasak> roaksoax: ^^
<mup> Bug #1450765 was opened: 1.8b4: Can't delete block of 151 nodes - delete operation fails afterwards <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1450765>
<bmorriso> My first failed deployment with MAAS :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/10955562/  I have no idea where this command is getting ran from. I don't see this block in any curtin files
<heartones> does anyone here successfully installed maas with enlisted and deployed nodes?
<heartones> why maas installed its self to two different interfaces when my server has more interfaces connected?
<cmug> so I just installed 15.04 with MAAS on a virtual machine, and in 'Networks' I cannot see any interfaces. Any tips?
<cmug> i have eth0 and eth1, eth0 is configured as part of OS installation and works fine. I want eth1 to be my cluster network
<cmug> also I cannot see eth0 network configured in MAAS, in my previous test installations it was there automatically after installation..
<mpontillo> heartones: cmug: which version of MAAS are you using? I recommend the stable PPA at https://launchpad.net/~maas-maintainers/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<mpontillo> cmug: also, MAAS is primarily tested on Trusty, so I think you'll have better luck on 14.04.
#maas 2015-05-02
<cmug> mpontillo: i used the one that came in 15.04 by default
<cmug> i'm testing with 14.04 now, and a single NIC
#maas 2015-05-03
<mup> Bug #1374233 changed: pserv continually failing: address already in use <packaging> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1374233>
<heartones> I need ask this on my Maas server I have ilo and additional 6 eth0-5 ethernet port, I need to understand which port Maas use to communicate with other BMC/ilo/ipmi private network the ilo port on the Maas server or just any ordinary port from the pool eth0-5
<heartones> is there any good guide also talking specifically about configuring your NIC with BMS/ilo/ipmi cause this is confusing and it is a single point of failure for commissioning and deploying of Maas, this is the bottle neck of the Maas installation I think
#maas 2016-05-02
<mup> Bug #1576984 changed: MAAS v.2 (Beta) shows wrong CPU Core count on dashboard <cpu> <maas> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576984>
<bwallis> Hey, has anyone noticed any GUI issues on Maas 2.0.0 beta3? Specifically on the Nodes page, looks like some javascript or something hangs every now and then (probably 40% of the time). Refreshing usually fixes it, but it happens again pretty quickly if you're bouncing between pages
<olavgg> Hi everyone! I have a problem when I PXE boot a new node. I get an error message from cloud init that says no route to host. I guess this is because my MAAS network does not have internet access? Is it possible to fix this with a proxy?
<mup> Bug #1577356 opened: maas-rackd permission denied on /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.sock <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577356>
<mup> Bug #1577386 opened: [UI 2.0b4] Actions list is unordered <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577386>
<mup> Bug #1577386 changed: [UI 2.0b4] Actions list is unordered <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577386>
<mup> Bug #1577386 opened: [UI 2.0b4] Actions list is unordered <MAAS:In Progress by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577386>
<mup> Bug #1577474 opened: Power Query incorrectly shows system as powered on if BMC IP address not reachable <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577474>
<mup> Bug #1577474 changed: Power Query incorrectly shows system as powered on if BMC IP address not reachable <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577474>
<mup> Bug #1577474 opened: Power Query incorrectly shows system as powered on if BMC IP address not reachable <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577474>
<mup> Bug #1577474 changed: Power Query incorrectly shows system as powered on if BMC IP address not reachable <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577474>
<bwallis> are there any mirrors for images.maas.io?
<bwallis> most us hosted ubuntu sites have been sluggish all weekend
<bwallis> taking me 20+mins just to sync one boot image
<mup> Bug #1515020 changed: [1.9] 400 Bad Request when enlisting a node <cdo-qa> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515020>
<mup> Bug #1576929 changed: 1.9.2 proposed: maas ptr 2 hosts enlistment fails <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576929>
<alanv72> hey guys.
<alanv72> needing some help.
#maas 2016-05-03
<maileh> hi people anybody home !!!
<thetrav> so I'm trying to protect my maas web ui with TLS (https) however I can't seem to find any docs on it.  When I reconfigure apache to enforce https only I lose a bunch of connectivity (cluster to region controllers, also metadata servers)
<maileh> my issue has been on every maas forum but none is able to help ... i believe no many has come across such issue
<maileh> should i downgrade maas just to check ??/
<maileh> anybody !!! somebody
<maileh> you don't have to give any solution, just want your direction then i'll be happy to continue looking for that solution to my issue
<maileh> roaksoax: ???? you there now !!!
<freak_> i'm facing an issue when i try to enlist node it says could not find kernel image
<freak_>  i'm facing an issue when i try to enlist node it says could not find kernel image.maas version 1.9
<mup> Bug #1577722 opened: MAAS 2.0.0 cannot commission Dell PowerEdge R610 <commissioning> <dell> <failure> <maas> <poweredge> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577722>
<mup> Bug #1576987 opened: package tgt 1:1.0.63-1ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 <amd64> <apport-package> <xenial> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576987>
<dimitern> blake_r, mpontillo, roaksoax: maas/juju network interlock?
<roaksoax> dimitern: we are at the sprint
<roaksoax> dimitern: sorry, I had nacked the meeting invite
<dimitern> roaksoax: I've suspected that; np - nothing to report from our side anyway
<roaksoax> dimitern: k thanks!
<mpontillo> dimitern: I need to get better about checking my calendar before I sleep. my apologies.
<neiljerram> Does anyone know about booting Xenial on MAAS?  I get the problem you can see here: http://pasteboard.co/EjweYbB.png
<mup> Bug #1577838 opened: Xenial boot fails with 'Invalid path for Logical Volume' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577838>
<mup> Bug #1577863 opened: [1.9.2] Using Xenial Kernel by default to enlist/commission and can't seem to be able to change it <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577863>
<mup> Bug #1577890 opened:  [2.0b3] UEFI PXE boot fails on Intel NUK - OrangeBox <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577890>
<mup> Bug #1577932 opened: [2.0.0] filter accordion collapse arrow not working <ux> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577932>
<mup> Bug #1577932 changed: [2.0.0] filter accordion collapse arrow not working <ux> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577932>
<mup> Bug #1577932 opened: [2.0.0] filter accordion collapse arrow not working <ux> <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577932>
<mup> Bug #1577953 opened: [2.0b4] Rack Controller fail to update commissioning info? <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577953>
<mup> Bug #1577954 opened: [2.0b4] Rack Controller mark-broken / mark-fixed  <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577954>
<mup> Bug #1577960 opened: [2.0b4] After commissioning, subnet lists 'observed' IP address for machines <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577960>
<mup> Bug # opened: 1577970, 1577972, 1577974, 1577976, 1577977
<mup> Bug #1577978 opened: [2.0b4] Reconfigured VLAN HA to 'deselect' secondary rack controller, but didn't happen <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577978>
#maas 2016-05-04
<mup> Bug #1578059 opened: Default route not coming up with juju 1.25.5 and bonding <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578059>
<mup> Bug #1578230 opened: MAAS only learns of new hardware by delete and re-add <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578230>
<mup> Bug #1578230 changed: MAAS only learns of new hardware by delete and re-add <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578230>
<neiljerram> Would you expect a MAAS controller on Trusty to be able to deploy a Xenial distro onto a node?
<mup> Bug #1578309 opened: Node model allows blank hostnames <MAAS:Triaged by lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578309>
<mup> Bug #1578333 opened: node with unconfigured bonded nic can't be reached <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578333>
<Gryd3> any reason a Vm environment would be unfit for evaluating MaaS?
<meepmeep22> Heh
<meepmeep22> it depends on your usage
<meepmeep22> Are you using it for deployment?
<mup> Bug #1578333 changed: node with unconfigured bonded nic can't be reached <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578333>
<Gryd3> nope. want to spin up VMs for management nodes, and try to test fire a single physical node to see what kind of control I have
<meepmeep22> MaaS is relatively easy to setup. You can start it using VM's, but you must have a large block of IP's and resources for it to use
<meepmeep22> If your fluent with Debian variant systems you should be able to get it done in a couple hours.
<mup> Bug #1578333 opened: node with unconfigured bonded nic can't be reached <landscape> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578333>
<roaksoax> Gryd3: you can test MAAS against VM's in KVM
<roaksoax> Gryd3: for example, install MAAS on the host, and have it manage KVM's created in libvirt as machines
<mup> Bug #1578347 opened: Can't configure an ssd into a cache set while node is allocated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578347>
<mup> Bug #1578347 changed: Can't configure an ssd into a cache set while node is allocated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578347>
<mup> Bug #1578347 opened: Can't configure an ssd into a cache set while node is allocated <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578347>
<brendand> Gryd3, i'm doing the same at the moment
<brendand> just had some success
<Gryd3> roaksoax and brendand . Thanks, I'm planning on spinning something up to see how I  like it
<Guest29082> maas fail to deploy
<Guest29082> Problem during bootstrap: '{'err': 'Bootstrapping environment "maas"\nStarting new instance for initial state server\nLaunching instance\nWARNING no architecture was specified, acquiring an arbitrary node\nWARNING no architecture was specified, acquiring an arbitrary node\nWARNING no architecture was specified, acquiring an arbitrary node\nWARNING no architecture was specified, acquiring an arbitrary node\nWARNING no architecture w
<alanv72> when running openstack-install with autopilot.. how long does it normally take for the juju bootstrap process take?
<Guest29082> exit
<brendand> all my nodes are up and at the login screen but show the status as 'failed commisioning' (and with a green dot next to them?)
<mup> Bug #1578395 opened: Changing minimum commissioning kernel in UI gives unexpected result <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578395>
<roaksoax> Gryd3: that seems like an issue with Juju maybe
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> Gryd3: sry :)
<Gryd3> haha. no prob
<roaksoax> brendand: means the machine failed to commission for whatever reason but they are ON
<brendand> roaksoax, ok - you'll have to explain me the difference between 'commisioning' and 'installing'
#maas 2016-05-05
<mup> Bug #1578595 opened: Deletion validation appears twice <design> <ui> <MAAS:New for carlaberkers> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578595>
<brendand> i have no idea what ERROR failed to bootstrap environment: cannot start bootstrap instance: gomaasapi: got error back from server: 404 NOT FOUND (Cluster interface for eth1 only has a dynamic range. Configure a static range, or reconfigure the interface.) means
<brendand> well, no - it does seem to be saying to configure a static range, but not sure why
<roaksoax> brendand: did you configure both dynamic/static range in MAAS ?
<brendand> roaksoax, no i didn't come across any instruction that asked me to
<roaksoax> brendand: when you configure the NIC for DHCP/DNS< you have both dynamic/static range
<brendand> roaksoax, no i didn't come across any instruction that asked me to
<brendand> woops
<brendand> roaksoax, thanks
<dannf> smoser: where did the kernel modules go in the ephemerals?
<dannf> ah, to the initramfs!
<smoser> dannf, right. and then copied (mount moved) into the root
<alanv72> hello guys.
<alanv72> I am having issue with deploying openstack with maas autopilot..
<alanv72> File "/usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/websocket.py", line 444, in connect\n    self.sock.connect((hostname, port))\n  File "/usr/lib/python2.7/socket.py", line 224, in meth\n    return getattr(self._sock,name)(*args)\nsocket.gaierror: [Errno -2] Name or service not known\n', 'output': ''} [ERROR: 05-05 08:14:07, gui.py:267] A fatal error has occurred: Error deploying Landscape.
<brendand> alanv72, looks like maybe a dns or connection error somewhere
<brendand> would need more logs and info on your network
<alanv72> very flat network. all virtual boxes.. maas deploys juju bootstrap and then immediately fails on landscape deployment.
<alanv72> is landscape deploying on the box that juju bootstrap was just installed?
<alanv72> I am trying to understand where the landscape is trying to be deployed.
<alanv72> 2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000     link/ether 00:0c:29:f0:b9:f4 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff     inet 192.168.154.128/24 brd 192.168.154.255 scope global eth0        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever     inet6 fe80::20c:29ff:fef0:b9f4/64 scope link        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever 3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast stat
<alanv72> 3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000     link/ether 00:0c:29:f0:b9:fe brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff     inet 1.1.1.10/24 brd 1.1.1.255 scope global eth1        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever     inet6 fe80::20c:29ff:fef0:b9fe/64 scope link        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<alanv72> this is the maas server that I'm running the openstack-install er on..
<alanv72> eth1 is the maas management network.
<alanv72> this is the node that juju-bootstrap was deployed.
<alanv72> 3: eth1: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state UP group default qlen 1000     link/ether 00:0c:29:99:11:38 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff     inet6 fe80::20c:29ff:fe99:1138/64 scope link        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<alanv72> 4: juju-br0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc noqueue state UP group default     link/ether 00:0c:29:99:11:2e brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff     inet 1.1.1.3/24 brd 1.1.1.255 scope global juju-br0        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever     inet6 fe80::20c:29ff:fe99:112e/64 scope link        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
<alanv72> Kernel IP routing table Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface default         1.1.1.1         0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 juju-br0 1.1.1.0         *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 juju-br0
<alanv72> 1.1.1.1 is a simple router that is nat'ing a WAN address..
<alanv72> brendand, what all info do you need to help?
<mup> Bug #1578713 opened: maas cli help message shows API 1.0 after upgrade to 2.0 <oil> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578713>
<mup> Bug #1578729 opened: [2.0] MAAS DNS manageent should support SSHFP RRtype <MAAS:New for lamont> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578729>
<dbainbri> issue: i have MAAS (1.9.1+bzr4543-0ubuntu2 (trusty1)) with two managed subnets (DHCP + DNS). when I PXE boot a server behind one of these interfaces it is getting an IP address from the correct subnet, but the "DHCP IP" reported by the PXE client is the IP of the other subnet and thus the TFTP fails. the DHCP config /var/lib/maas/dhcpd.conf seems to have the correct values in terms of next-server and dhcp-server-identifier. can't fi
<mup> Bug #1578791 opened: MAAS DNS management should allow the user to turn on DNSSEC for the domain. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578791>
<bdx> mpontillo: ^
<mpontillo> thanks bdx ;-)
<bdx> dbainbri: that is a known error, put some heat + your remarks on this bug -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1521618
<mpontillo> bdx: dbainbri: oh yeah, I forgot about this one... the ISC DHCP bug. sigh.
<mpontillo> dbainbri: it wasn't totally clear from your description that it was, in fact, that bug - can you provide any other info? what are you trying to do with the node? (enlist? commission? deploy?)
<mpontillo> dbainbri: it may be helpful to grab a packet capture during the time the node boots, to confirm the issue
<mpontillo> dbainbri: if you feel like grabbing a packet capture, I find it's easiest to SSH to the machine running maas-rackd and run something like: tcpdump -s 0 'port not 22' -n -w triage.pcap
<dbainbri> bdx: it was during all phases.
<dbainbri> bdx: the PXE client indicated that it received a DHCP IP from the other subnet (didn't do a packet capture)
<dbainbri> bdx: i will look at the bug and some heat
<bdx> dbainbri: I've hit your exact issue before actually .... It prevented me from using maas for dhcp on subsequent subnets other than my maas-mgmt-net in maas1.9 .... I think this has been resolved in 2.0 though
<bdx> dbainbri: pmontillo should know more
<mpontillo> dbainbri: my suggestion at this point is to get a packet capture to confirm the issue; if you can get a separate packet capture from each network, that could be helpful
<mpontillo> dbainbri: if you want to try MAAS 2.0 (currently in beta) as bdx suggests, you'll need to move to 16.04 (Xenial), so you'd get whatever fixes/improvements in that version of ISC DHCP, which might avoid the issue (if it is indeed the ISC DHCP bug that was mentioned)
<dbainbri> mpontillo: i will try to get a packet capture when i get a chance. do you mean you can't use MAAS 2.0 w/o moving to 16.04? I have a constraint of staying on 14.04LTS
<mup> Bug #1578800 opened: RackControllerService flooding log with exceptions <MAAS:New for allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578800>
<mpontillo> dbainbri: correct; MAAS 2.x+ requires 16.04.
<mup> Bug #1578800 changed: RackControllerService flooding log with exceptions <MAAS:New for allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578800>
<dbainbri> mpontillo: thx, which means, even if the bug is fixed in 2.0, it won't help me.
<mup> Bug #1578800 opened: RackControllerService flooding log with exceptions <MAAS:New for allenap> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578800>
<plars> I'm trying to deploy a xenial unit on maas with juju, I checked xenial to import last week, and on the maas UI it looks like it's available. But when I try to do it, I get this:
<plars> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/DDUhkBwX/
<plars> any way to confirm what's missing with xenial? on the web ui it seems to think it's there
#maas 2016-05-06
<mup> Bug #1578908 opened:  [2.0b4] Unable to run MAAS in an unprivileged LXC container <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578908>
<mup> Bug #1577890 changed: [2.0b3] UEFI PXE boot fails on Intel NUK - NBP filesize is 0 Bytes PXE-E99: Unexpected network error. (OrangeBox) <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1577890>
<mup> Bug #1578908 changed:  [2.0b4] Unable to run MAAS in an unprivileged LXC container <MAAS:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1578908>
<janef> Hi friends,
<janef> I am getting following error while doing the pxe boot
<janef> url_helper.py[WARNING]: Calling 'http://169.254.168.254/2009-04-04/meta-data/instance-id failed [x/y]:  url error [[Errno 113] No route to host]
<janef> do anybody have idea regarding this
<DavidRama> guessing that your DHCP server didn't provide a valide IP
<janef> ok
<janef> yes it is
<janef> It was the configuration issue problem
<janef> sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-cluster-controller this solved the issue
<janef> oh no
<janef> Its not working :(
<DavidRama> did you delcare the PXE Lan as DHCP managed in your maas ?
<janef> yes
<DavidRama> your maas is directly connected to the PXE LAN ?
<DavidRama> no routing ?
<janef> I have two interfaces
<janef> eth0 and 1
<janef> eth1 is DHCP
<DavidRama> did you check that the if are not "swappped" ?
<DavidRama> ie eth0 is doing the DHCP instead of eth1
<janef> How to check that "swapping"
<mup> Bug #1579073 opened: [ERROR] Failed to probe and enlist VMware nodes: 'vim.Folder' object has no attribute 'summary' <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579073>
<plars> Hi, I'm trying to deploy a xenial unit on maas with juju, I checked xenial to import last week, and on the maas UI it looks like it's available. But when I try to do it, I get this:
<plars> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/DDUhkBwX/
<plars> any way to confirm what's missing with xenial? on the web ui it seems to think it's there
<plars> It looks kind of similar to https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1419041
<brendand> i recently hit similar
<brendand> plars, did you upgrade maas recently?
<plars> brendand: nope
<plars> brendand: we are currently on 1.8.0+bzr4001-0ubuntu2~trusty1 from the stable ppa (previously recommended to work around other issues which I can't recall right now)
<plars> brendand: there's updates available, but I'm not sure I want to just update in hopes that it might solve something, or might break other things
<brendand> plars, i think the thing i saw was caused by updating actually
<brendand> so definitely wasn't suggesting that as a fix
<plars> yeah :)
<brendand> plars, do you have api/cli access?
<plars> brendand: yes
<brendand> can you try boot-resources read? maybe you've done that already
<plars> brendand: yes, it shows up there:
<plars> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/NFuPTeAt/
<brendand> where is that error shown btw?
<plars> brendand: I see it in juju status
<brendand> plars, maybe i'm misreading it but it's sending xenial, but it's in boot-resources as ubuntu/xenial
<brendand> maybe that doesn't matter
<brendand> also odd that xenial isn't in the list 'it should be one of'
<brendand> probably something to ask juju folks as well
<plars> brendand: the trusty one is ubuntu/trusty, I don't think it should matter
<plars> brendand: do you know if there's another place it checks for the list of available distro_series?
<plars> brendand: I started here, because the agent error referenced a 400 received back from gomaasapi
<brendand> plars, would be good to know what api call juju is making, i can't figure it out from the paste
<brendand> as for my problems, pxe booting my kvm nodes seems to have stopped working on 2.0
<mup> Bug #1579150 opened: MAAS 1.8 - can't provision nodes <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579150>
<mup> Bug #1579159 opened: tag popluation should be done in a post-commit hook <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579159>
<mup> Bug #1579159 changed: tag popluation should be done in a post-commit hook <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579159>
<mup> Bug #1579159 opened: tag popluation should be done in a post-commit hook <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579159>
<bdx> hey whats up guys? Are you aware of the 'RegionAdvertisingService' object has no attribute 'processId' in beta5?
<bdx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1579199
<mup> Bug #1579199 opened: 'RegionAdvertisingService' object has no attribute 'processId' in beta5 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579199>
<mup> Bug #1579215 opened: [2.0b4] Can attempt to commission enlisted nodes without chosen power type <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579215>
<bdx> hey whats up everyone? Is there anything I can do to get beta5 to work?
<mup> Bug #1579199 changed: 'RegionAdvertisingService' object has no attribute 'processId' in beta5 <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579199>
<mup> Bug #1579238 opened: Deploying a custom image seems to be broken with Xenial for commissioning/deployment <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579238>
<mup> Bug #1579238 changed: Deploying a custom image seems to be broken with Xenial for commissioning/deployment <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579238>
<mup> Bug #1579238 opened: Deploying a custom image seems to be broken with Xenial for commissioning/deployment <hwcert-server> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579238>
<plars> brendand: so this looks a lot like the bug I'm hitting: https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1537095
<mup> Bug #1579238 changed: Deploying a custom image seems to be broken with Xenial for commissioning/deployment <hwcert-server> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1579238>
#maas 2016-05-07
<SaltySolomon> Hi I need some help
<SaltySolomon> The 2.0 release is buggy, how do I downgrade it?
#maas 2017-05-01
<mup> Bug #1687420 opened: Maas api /machines/{system_id}/?op=restore_networking_configuration does not clear network config <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687420>
<vasey> mpontillo: i have a node (manual power control) i want to use for my juju controller node, but the RAM is showing up as 0.0 GB...any idea why that might be?
<vasey> mpontillo: update, i'm now using the vmware power control successfully (followed your certificate fix steps), and i'm still seeing 0.0GiB RAM, even though it's configured with 3.5GB
<vasey> mpontillo: and the juju bootstrapper needs to see in maas that the system has 3.5GB of ram for it to deploy, but it's just not there atm
<wasosa> Hi all, I'm trying to get going with maas, but I'm stuck on getting storage information during commissioning. The 00-maas-07-block-devices.out I get back looks ok to me, but I cannot deploy because storage info is 'missing'. Any help is appreciated. I'm using maas 2.1.5+bzr5596-0ubuntu1~16.04.1.
<wasosa> I'm trying to deploy to a machine with an nvme drive; I found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1642903, but I'm not sure that's the issue (symlinks look ok on the node).
<xygnal> roaksoax: mpontillo: estimates on rc4?  waiting on thoe missing hooks for dhcp relay.
<pmatulis> vasey, did you commission it?
<vasey> pmatulis: yes, just deployed ubuntu 17 to it as well, still isn't showing any RAM in the maas ui
<roaksoax> xygnal: in progress, mpontillo will work on those
<vasey> pmatulis: trying to add the machine manually now
<vasey> pmatulis: still no dice ;( is this a vmware issue or possibly a lshw output formatting issue? is there a way to manually tell MAAS how uch RAM a machine has?
<wasosa> I can see where the errors are added(storage_layout_issues() in /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/maasserver/models/node.py), but I haven't yet figured out where the problem occurs.
<vasey> mpontillo: pmatulis: https://pastebin.com/ff3DE6aP my 00-maas-01-lshw output contains the amount of ram my VM has; why isn't it being reported in the maas machine description?
<mpontillo> vasey: can you post any relevant details on this bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1682150
<mpontillo> vasey: if you can pastebin full output from your lshw commissioning script it may help us to write a test case
<vasey> mpontillo: thanks, here's that output https://pastebin.com/upD20kWv
<bigtexun> I changed the IP address of my MAAS server as I was learning how to configure it, and I ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure maas-region-controller, but when I deploy a machine MAAS inserts the old IP address in resolv.conf, where do I fix that?
<bigtexun> It also inserts the new IP...  But DNS is timing out on the deployed machine, so things like sudo take forever.  Deployment was successful, despite MAAS failing the deployment.  I assume the DNS timeout is triggering the deploy fail indication in MAAS...
<wasosa> I was able to confirm that `self.blockdevice_set.all()` returns an empy list (via print statement) inside storage_layout_issues(). I still can't tell where that comes from, but I'll keep digging. Any pointers are welcome ;-)
<mpontillo> vasey: that's interesting, but I was actually interested in the full output from the 00-maas-01-lshw commissioning script. looks like you pasted the lldp output
<mpontillo> bigtexun: check /etc/maas/regiond.conf
<mpontillo> bigtexun: and /etc/maas/rackd.conf
<mpontillo> bigtexun: it sounds like you've reconfigured the region but may also need to reconfigure the rack; try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow maas-rack-controller"
<vasey> mpontillo: sorry about that! here it is: https://pastebin.com/01kV39Ee
<wasosa> One more crumb: I only see one row in the maasserver_blockdevice table, and it doesn't look like my drive:maasdb=# select * from maasserver_blockdevice;  id |            created            |            updated            | name |                id_path                 |     size     | block_size |    tags    | node_id  ----+-------------------------------+-------------------------------+------+----------------------------------------+-
<wasosa> Bah, sorry.
<wasosa>  id |            created            |            updated            | name |                id_path                 |     size     | block_size |    tags    | node_id  ----+-------------------------------+-------------------------------+------+----------------------------------------+--------------+------------+------------+---------   1 | 2017-04-19 13:37:46.604938-07 | 2017-05-01 10:54:26.505265-07 | sda  | /dev/disk/by-id/wwn-0x5002
<pmatulis> wasosa, use a pastebin next time
<wasosa> Will do, thanks: https://pastebin.com/ZB4Ef3ML
<wasosa> So it seems the blockdevice info is coming back from the node to the server, but is not making its way into the database.
<xygnal> question:  when does the user_data metadata get passed through to cloud-init on the guest?
<xygnal> is after after deployment? during deployment?
<xygnal> one follow up question to that one, is user_data pased through regardless of image source?we use custom, but our image has cloud-init
<xygnal> would like to apply the user_data field
<bigtexun> mpontillo: Thanks!  I'll try that.  Shortly before you posted I decided to try rebooting the MAAS server, and that caused PXE to start failing, so perhaps this will fix me up...
<roaksoax> bigtexun: dpkg-resource the rack controller too
<Mac_> Hi there,
<Mac_> I'm running CiaB to deploy Thunder ARM64 compute node by MAAS, and I have had no problem with that until now. This week when I tried to do it again, the Thunder alway give me the following message:
<Mac_> CORD cord-in-a-box script
<Mac_> EFI stub: Booting Linux Kernel... ConvertPages: Incompatible memory types EFI stub: ERROR: Failed to alloc kernel memory EFI stub: ERROR: Failed to relocate kernel Unloading driver at 0x11F8400A000    Failed to boot both default and fallback entries.  Press any key to continue...  Booting under MAAS direction... error: couldn't send network packet. unaligned pointer 0x11fea8f89d0 borted. Press any key to exit.error: you need to load the ke
<Mac_> MAAS Version 1.9.5+bzr4599-0ubuntu1 (14.04.1) This seems to me that something wrong with the EFI image MAAS has. Any suggestions for further debugging? Thanks.
<bigtexun> roaksoax:  Thanks, I only have the one server...  This is a first-time installation.  Everything except DNS was working on the deployed node this morning...  I was focused on just fixing the IP problem in DNS, and I rebooted after I posted my question today...  And after booting pxe stopped working.
<bigtexun> Since I have no data, just my MAAS sandbox, and a single physical node, I'm going to do a clean install with no IP address changes and see if everything works.
<bigtexun> perhaps I fat-fingered something in the week I spend getting this thing working.
<mup> Bug #1687463 opened: Pods listing page header still shows "Add pod" when pod from list is selected. <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687463>
<roaksoax> Budgie^Smore: restarting regiond and rackd
<roaksoax> err
<roaksoax> sry
<roaksoax> /w/win 5
<Budgie^Smore> lol no worries roaksoax :)
<mup> Bug #1687487 opened: Virsh pod creation failed with "Node with hostname already exists." <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687487>
<mup> Bug #1687500 opened: Unable to configure DHCP due to IPAddress not assoicated with subnet <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687500>
#maas 2017-05-02
<mup> Bug #1687620 opened: [2.2, Snap] Running maas-proxy in a snap does not reload the service <MAAS:In Progress by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687620>
<mup> Bug #1687620 changed: [2.2, Snap] Running maas-proxy in a snap does not reload the service <MAAS:In Progress by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687620>
<mup> Bug #1687620 opened: [2.2, Snap] Running maas-proxy in a snap does not reload the service <MAAS:In Progress by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687620>
<kukacz> hi, I'm having issues deploying Ubuntu 14.04 on Raid-1+LVM disk setup with MAAS 2.1.5. is that supposed to work?
<xygnal> question:  when does the user_data metadata get passed through to cloud-init on the guest?
<xygnal> is after after deployment? during deployment?
<xygnal> would like to apply the user_data field
<xygnal> but since i see cloud-init trigger several times during build (from console) I am concerned it will execute at the wrong time
<roaksoax> xygnal: if you do a deploy api call that includes user_data parameter, that is only afte the machine was installed
<roaksoax> xygnal: but maas sends user datta/metadata for the "deployment process"
<xygnal> so when it boots the first time off the deployed OS is when it provides that?
<roaksoax> xygnal: yes,
<xygnal> roaksoax ty.  and this is true for custom images too, correct?
<roaksoax> xygnal: yes. I'll double check though cause I have not looked at that in years :)
<xygnal> ty sir
<alanmac> I ran into this bug in 2.2.0 rc3 - https://bugs.launchpad.net/maas/+bug/1630034. Have a stuck IP and can't seem to get rid of it. maasdb=# delete from maasserver_staticipaddress where ip = '10.62.16.131'; ERROR:  update or delete on table "maasserver_staticipaddress" violates foreign key constraint "D366aaa1e050380f8f9eeec06a05e6e6" on table "maasserver_interface_ip_addresses" DETAIL:  Key (id)=(17843) is still referenced from table "maa
<alanmac> I've removed it from the reference table as well, but still get this error.
<roaksoax> alanmac: if you could update the bug commentary with debugging information it would be great!
<alanmac> roaksoax comments added to the bug.
<roaksoax> alanmac: thanks!
<mup> Bug #1687729 opened: Unable to deploy 16.04 w/ Xenial HWE to system with Secure Boot active <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687729>
<mup> Bug #1687764 opened: API randomly outputs xml and yaml instead of json <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687764>
<mup> Bug #1687769 opened: [2.2 RC3] Rescue mode doesn't work <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687769>
#maas 2017-05-03
<mup> Bug #1687764 changed: API randomly outputs xml and yaml instead of json <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687764>
<mup> Bug #1687764 opened: API randomly outputs xml and yaml instead of json <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687764>
<mup> Bug #1687764 changed: API randomly outputs xml and yaml instead of json <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1687764>
<Mac_> Is there any one know how to check the image downloaded from image source?
<Mac_> Or, how to get the older version of images?
<Mac_> Hi, is there anyone know  how to get the older the MAAS image from http://maas.ubuntu.com/images/ephemeral-v2/releases/
<Mac_> I'm suspecting that the MAAS image is changed and not usable on my server anymore.
<Mac_> The same installation works fine around 2 weeks ago.
<roaksoax> 3/win 4
<mup> Bug #1688009 opened: [2.2] Trying to remove a rack controller that is down fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688009>
<mup> Bug #1688010 opened: [2.2rc4] Image selection for Ubuntu Core and Other repeat options <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688010>
<mup> Bug #1688009 changed: [2.2] Trying to remove a rack controller that is down fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688009>
<mup> Bug #1688010 changed: [2.2rc4] Image selection for Ubuntu Core and Other repeat options <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688010>
<mup> Bug #1688009 opened: [2.2] Trying to remove a rack controller that is down fails <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688009>
<mup> Bug #1688010 opened: [2.2rc4] Image selection for Ubuntu Core and Other repeat options <MAAS:Triaged by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688010>
<mup> Bug #1688013 opened: [2.2] MAAS doesn't deal gracefully with an offline rack controller <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688013>
<mup> Bug #1688020 opened: [2.2] Cannot delete rack controller that's running in a snap/ubuntu core <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688020>
<mup> Bug #1688060 opened: [2.2] A machine from a pod that gets converted into a rack controller disappears <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688060>
<mup> Bug #1688066 opened: [2.2] VNC/SPICE graphical console for debugging purpose on libvirt pod created VMs <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688066>
<Keoki> I installed MAAS in a sandbox, got it all working, so  now I'm installing it for a larger sandbox, and I'm not able to commission or successfully run the rescue mode.  Commissioning and rescue both install the ephemeralimage, but I am unable to log in to the rescue mode system.  My ssh key worked great in the original sandbox installation.but now n
<Keoki> ow.
<Keoki> [FAILED] Failed to start Apply the settings specified in cloud-config. See 'systemctl status cloud-config.service' for details. is the only error I am seeing in post of the node I'm trying to comission
<Keoki> The language of the error message is exact, despite the broken english
<Keoki> I'm not finding anything useful being logged in the MAAS server, which makes me thing that the cloud-init is failing to reach the server, but the server is obviously on the network and can see the node.  One time the node displayed the did and memory size in rescue mode, but the rest of the time it has displayed 0's for everything, so it's not talk
<Keoki> ing to the node correctly.  It has always displayed 0's when comissioning, so the one rescue attempt was a fluke. seems odd that it almost worked once, no changes were made.  The machine is ready long before the timeout fails it, so I don't think it is timing.
<Keoki> In the original sandbox I did initially have a datasource not found failure for cloud-init due to a IP address change, but I resolved that issue, this one appears more subtle.  No IP address change this time.
<mup> Bug #1688111 opened: Commissioning failed - Marking node failed - Node has missed the last 5 heartbeats <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688111>
<mup> Bug #1688117 opened: Unable to delete images when disconnected from SimpleStream source <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688117>
#maas 2017-05-04
<mup> Bug #1677382 changed: [2.1.5] Failure to PXE boot Cavium crb-1s Servers - PXE-E99: Unexpected network error. Checkpoint D9 ERROR: Boot option loading failed
<mup> Checkpoint AD <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:Invalid by blake-rouse> <MAAS 2.1:Invalid> <maas-images:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1677382>
<mup> Bug #1677382 opened: [2.1.5] Failure to PXE boot Cavium crb-1s Servers - PXE-E99: Unexpected network error. Checkpoint D9 ERROR: Boot option loading failed Checkpoint AD <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:Invalid by blake-rouse> <MAAS 2.1:Invalid> <maas-images:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1677382>
<mup> Bug #1677382 changed: [2.1.5] Failure to PXE boot Cavium crb-1s Servers - PXE-E99: Unexpected network error. Checkpoint D9 ERROR: Boot option loading failed
<mup> Checkpoint AD <cdo-qa-blocker> <oil> <MAAS:Invalid by blake-rouse> <MAAS 2.1:Invalid> <maas-images:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1677382>
<BlackDex> hello, how can i force the 'noatime' to be set on the root partition?
<BlackDex> i tried setting it as a mount_option, but that doesn't seem to have an effect
<roaksoax> BlackDex: try this:  maas <user> machine get-curtin-config <system_id>" and pastebinit
<roaksoax> BlackDex: and we will see if the mount options are eing sent
<BlackDex> roaksoax: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24511084/
<BlackDex> Seems like it
<roaksoax> BlackDex: could be a curtin bug then
<BlackDex> meh
<BlackDex> well ill leave it there for now. I'm going to add this machine now with juju, lets see what it does
<roaksoax> cool
<BlackDex> that machine failed me during a deployment. As it whas only a nova-compute/ceph-osd unit i removed it, tested the mount option, and i'm now going to add it again. Ill let you know if it added the value or not, or if that i can see something in the logs :)
<roaksoax> sounds good
<BlackDex> roaksoax: Nope, didn't work. No entry in any log on maas or the system it self about the mount options
<roaksoax> BlackDex: rharper ^^
<xygnal> roaksoax: mpontillo: was it one of you who said you would verify if user_data metadata pass through worked for Custom images?
<roaksoax> xygnal: it should work for custom images... we dont really differentiate the metadata service
<xygnal> roaksoax ty.
<mpontillo> xygnal: my apologies if I said I would; I had to make some last minute travel arrangements so it may have slipped my mind
<mpontillo> it's been a crazy week so I honestly don't recall =)
<xygnal> mpontillo: its okay.  testing out the code in trunk for fixing our no dhcp host map issue.
<xygnal> but it does not seem to have taken affect
<xygnal> mpontillo : what serices would need to be restarted>
<mpontillo> xygnal: that isn't yet fixed. I had some code under development for that but it wasn't fully tested yet. I'm going to try to work on that this afternoon though.
<xygnal> mpontillo ok ty.  sorry to jump the gun.  pressure here to test working fix.
<mpontillo> xygnal: restarting maas-rackd is a workaround since that will force the hostmaps to regenerate
<mpontillo> xygnal: very annoying bug though; I'm sorry it's impacting you.
<xygnal> mpontillo:  yep.  the primary problem is that we have a post-script that converts from hostmap hcp ip to static local file
<xygnal> mpontillo and if the node comes up with the wrong IP after deploy, it will set the wrong IP for its static file =p
<xygnal> thus,  I can't test that until the bug is fxed
<xygnal> mpontillo beyond that the retard of maas-rackd works just fine
<xygnal> restart*
<mpontillo> xygnal: ouch. well, maybe you can change your script to scrape the MAAS API or database? Just a thought
<xygnal> mpontillo I was thinking about that.  had not approached it yet.
<roaksoax> mpontillo: 
<mup> Bug #1688359 opened: Node fails to commission completely. <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688359>
<mup> Bug #1685399 changed: [2.2] MAAS should delete cached apt lists before running apt update <cloud-images:New> <MAAS:Won't Fix> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1685399>
#maas 2017-05-05
<BlackDex> I created a backup of the maas database because of some trouble. But i see that it is arround 900MB's in size. Are there some ways to clean it before creating a backup?
<kiko> BlackDex, most of that is images, which MAAS can resync
<BlackDex> the database?
<BlackDex> i excluded '/var/lib/maas/boot-resources'
<BlackDex> i mean the postgre database
<BlackDex> i mean, i can for instance do without the machine events etc..
<mup> Bug #1680917 changed: Machine fails to boot if MAAS server is not available <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid by blake-rouse> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1680917>
<mup> Bug #1686669 changed: MAAS fails to deploy Ubuntu on host that had CentOS deployed and vice-versa <curtin:Triaged> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1686669>
<mup> Bug #1688588 opened: Scrape pod types from registry for API docs <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688588>
<dannf> is there a way to figure out which boot-kernel corresponds with a boot-resources/snapshot-{ID} ?
<dannf> someone reported a maas failure that went away - i have their maas logs, was trying to figure out if we can see if the kernel changed
<dannf> smoser: ^
<kiko> hmm, maybe grep for the ID in the logs dannf
<dannf> kiko: yeah, i did - just don't know how you go from ID to image
<mup> Bug #1688588 changed: Scrape pod types from registry for API docs <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688588>
<kiko> doesn't the directory name contain the ID?
<dannf> kiko: it does - but, w/o access to the system, i can't see what kernel is in it
<kiko> dannf, simplestreams?
<dannf> kiko: maybe - not sure how to navigate simplestreams
<kiko> it's just JSON..
<kiko> just grab it and look at it?
<dannf> kiko: right - went through maas.io, couldn't find the json. found the index, but not the images. didn't spend a lot of time - i'll try again
<mup> Bug #1688588 opened: Scrape pod types from registry for API docs <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688588>
<kiko> http://images.maas.io/ephemeral/releases/streams/v1/
<kiko> http://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v2/releases/streams/v1/
<kiko> http://images.maas.io/ephemeral-v3/daily/streams/v1/
<kiko> I think -v2 is what is currently active
<kiko> but damn is that directory layout confusing, roaksoax, smoser!!
<dannf> kiko: yeah, i think i found it
<dannf> kiko: but not seeing anything that maps to the snapshot name. perhaps that is a locally generated id
<mup> Bug #1688588 changed: Scrape pod types from registry for API docs <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688588>
<mup> Bug #1688588 opened: Scrape pod types from registry for API docs <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688588>
<mup> Bug #1688588 changed: Scrape pod types from registry for API docs <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688588>
<smoser> kiko, v3 is used by maas 2.2 for sure
<smoser> maybe 2.1
<roaksoax> kiko: v3 is default for 2.1+
<kiko> smoser, roaksoax: hmmm, and can you answer what dannf was asking?
<xygnal> mpontillo: get a chance to look further into my bug/fix? just asking :)
<mup> Bug #1688644 opened: MAAS not forwarding DNS <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688644>
<mpontillo> xygnal: that was the dhcp hostmap issue? I committed a fix earlier tofay
<mpontillo> today*
<xygnal> mpontillo ty much, will try to test that out ourselves by Monday
<mup> Bug #1688661 opened: RSD API composition with remote storage constraints fails when no remote storage is currently being used. <MAAS:In Progress by newell-jensen> <MAAS RSD :In Progress by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688661>
#maas 2017-05-06
<mup> Bug #1688676 opened: Unable to delete rack controller running in snap <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1688676>
#maas 2018-04-30
<Zer0Byte> hi
<Zer0Byte> one question
<Zer0Byte> im performing a custom image of debian for MAAS
<Zer0Byte> but i have a question
<Zer0Byte> who is the responsable of setup the network configuration on the Operating system
<Zer0Byte> is Curting during the installation stage
<Zer0Byte> or cloud-init after the first boot from local disk?
<mup> Bug #1767979 opened: [2.x] Curtin config doesn't output tmpfs and ramfs YAML storage layout <curtin:Confirmed> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767979>
<srihas> hi guys, is there a way in MAAS to add static route of type "post-up /sbin/route -nv add -net 224.0.0.0/4 dev eth1.824"
<srihas> without GW that is, a direct route
<mup> Bug #1768034 opened: ESXi VMs can't PXE boot in EFI mode due to missing arch in DHCP configuration <dhcp> <efi> <esxi> <pxe> <uefi> <vmware> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768034>
<mup> Bug #1768081 opened: [2.3.2] Node failed to be commissioned with bionic, looking for non-existing ifaces during dhcp unconfigured check <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768081>
<mup> Bug #1768081 changed: [2.3.2] Node failed to be commissioned with bionic, looking for non-existing ifaces during dhcp unconfigured check <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768081>
<[Kid]> how do you cancel a hardware test?
<[Kid]> restart MAAS service?
<mup> Bug #1768131 opened: RAM usage of Pod is not recognized as a constraint <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768131>
<mup> Bug #1768131 changed: RAM usage of Pod is not recognized as a constraint <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768131>
<mup> Bug #1768131 opened: RAM usage of Pod is not recognized as a constraint <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768131>
<ananke> [Kid]: in theory you should be able to 'abort' an operation
#maas 2018-05-01
<Zer0Byte> hey guys question
<Zer0Byte> i do a custom image
<Zer0Byte> but i have to modify /etc/maas/preseeds/curtin_userdata_custom
<Zer0Byte> exist a way to create a userdata just for the image i already upload?
<mup> Bug #1768321 opened: [2.4] Machine fails to enter rescue mode due to attempting to boot hwe-18.04 kernel <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768321>
<mup> Bug #1768323 opened: [2.3, 2.4, regression] Precise (and seemingly Trusty) squashfs images are not being used <MAAS:In Progress by ltrager> <MAAS 2.3:In Progress by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768323>
<mup> Bug #1749246 changed: [2.3] Image download hardlinks the hwe-*-edge  as the generic kernel instead of the ga-* kernel. <amd64> <apport-bug> <uec-images> <xenial> <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <MAAS 2.3:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1749246>
<tomb_lenovo> hi i'm trying to setup MAAS for the first time, and after I imported the SSH keys and hit 'go to dashboard' my MAAS controler redirects to localhost/MAAS/#/intro/user which is appearing as a blank page.  Any idea how to stop the redirect and get to the dashboard?
#maas 2018-05-02
<mup> Bug #1768530 opened: Action icon outline right border cut off <ui> <MAAS:New for deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768530>
<eriklonroth> I'm getting "code 32" from the smartctl-validate hardware tests when commissioning my servers (bit = 5). This code reference "earlier tests" which I guess means that I need somehow to "clear" this error or somehow bypass this to be able to commission. Anyone who has experience on this?
<mup> Bug #1768534 opened: NTP Hardware Tests Fail on Bionic <hardware> <maas> <ntp> <tests> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768534>
<eriklonroth> maas version 2.3.0-6434-gd354690-0ubuntu1~16.04.1
<rf101> new to IRC.
<rf101> having technical issue creating vlan interface on a node that has passed commissioning. I have created an ubuntu post as well : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030770/maas-unable-to-create-vlan-interface-on-node
<tboucher_lenovo> trying to troubleshoot a node, MAAS Server instaleld from ISO, two networks (private/public) behind a firewall.   PXE boot starts on server fine, downloads stuff fine, starts to run cloud init, stops, fails, turns off.  Rescue mode does same thing.   Can't read text it flies by fast, no scroll back on physical hardware....no rsyslog is captured.   Any ideas on where to begin to troubleshoot?
<rf101> I've had the same problem. I had to set juju model-defaults with proxy information, or local mirror information. it all worked after that. Also make sure networking is correct.
<rf101> having technical issue creating vlan interface on a node that has passed commissioning. I have created an ubuntu post as well : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030770/maas-unable-to-create-vlan-interface-on-node
<roaksoax> tboucher_lenovo: make sure /etc/maas/rackd.conf points to an IP instead of 'localhost'
<roaksoax> that IP should be the IP of the system facing the PXE booting machines
<tboucher_lenovo> my rackd.conf only has a cluster_uuid definition
<roaksoax> tboucher_lenovo: maas_url: http://<ip-of-maas-region-facing-the-machines>:5240/MAAS
<roaksoax> tboucher_lenovo: that's needed in rackd.conf
<tboucher_lenovo> ok thank you, will give that a shot'
<roaksoax> and restart maas-rackd
<roaksoax> sudo service maas-rackd restart
<tboucher_lenovo> oh sweet, that cleared the roadblock, it's gotten further, and rsyslog is populating.  Thanks very much
<roaksoax> tboucher_lenovo: np!
<roaksoax> rf101: do you have a vlan created under "Subnets/Network" ?
<roaksoax> e.g. did you create a vlan under the fabric your interface is?
<rf101> yes
<rf101> yes
<rf101> user@us-a-maas:~$ maas admin node read h6g7w8 Success. Machine-readable output follows: { "status": 4, "node_type": 0,     {     "enabled": true,         "name": "ens3f0",         "children": [],         "system_id": "h6g7w8",         "links": [],         "discovered": null,         "vlan": null,         "tags": [             "sriov"         ],         "params": "",         "mac_address": "14:02:ec:82:66:78",         "effective_mtu": 150
<rf101>    {         "enabled": true,         "name": "tenant-bond",         "children": [],         "system_id": "h6g7w8",         "links": [],         "discovered": null,         "vlan": null,         "tags": [],         "params": {             "bond_lacp_rate": "fast",             "bond_downdelay": 0,             "bond_mode": "802.3ad",             "bond_miimon": 100,             "bond_updelay": 0,             "bond_xmit_hash_policy": "layer3
<roaksoax> rf101: ok, so go to a machine
<roaksoax> rf101: go to the interfaces tab
<rf101> user@us-a-maas:~$ maas admin vlan read 1 14 Success. Machine-readable output follows: {     "primary_rack": "m3ppf4",     "name": "os-tenant-net",     "secondary_rack": null,     "mtu": 9000,     "fabric": "OpenStack-Nets",     "vid": 14,     "space": "tenant-net-api",     "relay_vlan": null,     "dhcp_on": true,     "id": 5008,     "external_dhcp": null,     "fabric_id": 1,     "resource_uri": "/MAAS/api/2.0/vlans/5008/" }
<rf101> yes?
<roaksoax> rf101: over the right side ther'es a colum "Actions"
<rf101> yes
<roaksoax> rf101: for a given interface
<roaksoax> rf101: click there and select "add alias or VLAN"
<roaksoax> rf101: and you should have the right options there for you to add your vlan interface
<rf101> ok. I'll try that now.
<roaksoax> rf101: note, the 'fabric' of the physical interface needs to be the same as the one of the vlan interface you want to create
<rf101> right. Ok. I follow all of this, however I run into another problem before this.
<rf101> My instance I created a bond tenant-bond, and want to add the vlan to it. I'm guessing I could as long as the fabric is assigned to the interface. However I can't apply the fabric to the bond. It either won't allow me to save, or refuses to save.
<rf101> AH. GOT IT.
<rf101> Had to assign the interface, tenant-bond in my case, to the fabric and "default" interface for that fabric first. i.e. untagged, native network
<rf101> thanks
<rf101> @roaksoax follow up. Difference tween DHCP and Auto Assign for IP Addresses?
<mup> Bug #1768575 opened: Rack Controller stays in degraded condition on deployment <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768575>
<tboucher_lenovo> So i can neither rescue nor enroll a manually create server.    The error message I'm finding is ci-info: no authorized ssh keys fingerprints found I have added the .ssh/id_rsa.pub for both root and ubuntu to MAAS as the documents state, and they were accepted.   Any ideas where to begin poking?
<rf101> have you tried restarting maas?
<tboucher_lenovo> hah.  the installer did not turn on NAT like it said it did, turned that on.  weird error message
<tboucher_lenovo> to clarify, weird error about the ssh, when it was unable to reach public internet was the issue
<mup> Bug #1585814 opened: MAAS fails to add a DHCP snippet with "subnet6 statement is only supported in DHCPv6 mode." <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585814>
<mup> Bug #1585814 changed: MAAS fails to add a DHCP snippet with "subnet6 statement is only supported in DHCPv6 mode." <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585814>
<KingJ> Hmm. I've got a machine that i've set to have Manual power, but when I ask MAAS to run tests, they fail very shortly after boot - with an error in MAAS's log of "BMC never transitioned from unknown to on."
<KingJ> Any ideas why that's happening? I thought manual power wasn't supposed to check the state
<mup> Bug #1585814 opened: MAAS fails to add a DHCP snippet with "subnet6 statement is only supported in DHCPv6 mode." <MAAS:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1585814>
<mup> Bug #1768659 opened: Testing Fails due to Power Issue with Manual Power Type <bmc> <power> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768659>
#maas 2018-05-03
<mwhudson> hmm i want to play with the maas ui for a machine with lots of disks and nics
<mwhudson> can i just use the django admin interface or psql or something to fake up such a machine?
<mup> Bug #1768709 opened: Unable to deploy Artful i386 with MaaS 2.3.2 (6485) <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768709>
<mup> Bug #1768709 changed: Unable to deploy A/X/B i386 with MaaS 2.3.2 (6485) zfs module not found <curtin:New> <MAAS:Invalid> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768709>
<mup> Bug #1768736 opened: MAAS web ui should help configure DHCP on first start <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768736>
<mup> Bug #1768736 changed: MAAS web ui should help configure DHCP on first start <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768736>
<mup> Bug #1768736 opened: MAAS web ui should help configure DHCP on first start <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768736>
<mup> Bug #1730525 opened: [2.3+] Unable to disk erase if machine is deployed with a non-lts kernel <MAAS:Fix Committed by ltrager> <MAAS 2.3:In Progress by andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730525>
<mup> Bug #1768736 opened: MAAS web ui should help configure DHCP on first start <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768736>
<mup> Bug #1768736 changed: [UX] MAAS web ui should help configure DHCP on first start <internal> <ui> <ux> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768736>
<mup> Bug # changed: 1701352, 1709482, 1727392, 1742971, 1747764, 1750689, 1754334, 1757155, 1759525, 1760860, 1761189, 1761269, 1761279, 1761281, 1761530, 1761600, 1761767, 1761813, 1763147, 1763825, 1763828, 1764433, 1765056, 1766259, 1766370, 1766680, 1766781, 1767254, 1767257, 1768321
<mup> Bug # opened: 1701352, 1709482, 1727392, 1742971, 1747764, 1750689, 1754334, 1757155, 1759525, 1760860, 1761189, 1761269, 1761279, 1761281, 1761530, 1761600, 1761767, 1761813, 1763147, 1763825, 1763828, 1764433, 1765056, 1766259, 1766370, 1766680, 1766781, 1767254, 1767257, 1768321
<mup> Bug # changed: 1701352, 1709482, 1727392, 1742971, 1747764, 1750689, 1754334, 1757155, 1759525, 1760860, 1761189, 1761269, 1761279, 1761281, 1761530, 1761600, 1761767, 1761813, 1763147, 1763825, 1763828, 1764433, 1765056, 1766259, 1766370, 1766680, 1766781, 1767254, 1767257, 1768321
<mup> Bug #1768767 opened: [2.4, UI] Dashboard has a 'clear' button but its not show <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768767>
<mup> Bug #1768771 opened: "Error: Host label cannot contain underscore '_gateway'" for a device that MAAS named with the underscore <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768771>
<mup> Bug #1768771 changed: "Error: Host label cannot contain underscore '_gateway'" for a device that MAAS named with the underscore <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768771>
<mup> Bug #1768771 opened: "Error: Host label cannot contain underscore '_gateway'" for a device that MAAS named with the underscore <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768771>
<mup> Bug #1768796 opened: [2.3.2 -> 2.4.0~beta2] MAAS missing 'macaroonbakery' import after snap refresh <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768796>
<mup> Bug #1768800 opened: [SRU] MAAS 2.4.0beta3 to bionic <maas (Ubuntu):New for andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768800>
<mup> Bug #1381125 changed: Default zone cannot be renamed <cdo-qa> <cpe-onsite> <foundations-engine> <internal> <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1381125>
<mup> Bug #1766769 changed: [2.x, UI, enhacement] Add 'allow_proxy' to the UI per subnet basis <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1766769>
<mup> Bug #1768832 opened: [2.4] arm64 doesn't boot when commissioning with bionic <MAAS:New for andreserl> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768832>
<mup> Bug #1768870 opened: node failed commissioning - HTTP Error 400: {'boot_interface': ["Must be one of the node's interfaces."]} <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768870>
<mup> Bug #1768873 opened: Adding a POD does not enable "autostart" (virsh dominfo) <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768873>
<mup> Bug #1768873 changed: Adding a POD does not enable "autostart" (virsh dominfo) <canonical-bootstack> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768873>
<mup> Bug #1768893 opened: installation on several nodes failed with errors relating to dmsetup remove of ceph devices. <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768893>
<wmikega> Has anyone got MAAS to work on Hyper-V VM's?  Seems the error I see when VM is booting from MAAS is "Failed to start IPMI event daemon"
<mup> Bug #1768899 opened: [2.3.0] sd card picked for root device with custom images <curtin:New> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768899>
<mup> Bug #1768911 opened: curtin configuration for node during installation should be logged by default <cdo-qa> <cdo-qa-blocker> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1768911>
#maas 2018-05-04
<mup> Bug #1769009 opened: Unable to deploy Precise with Bionic with ext4 filesystem <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769009>
<mup> Bug #1769099 opened: [2.4, UI, regression] Deploy action shows options twice <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769099>
<mup> Bug #1769123 opened: [2.4b3] web UI link error goes to old nodes page <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769123>
<mup> Bug #1481261 changed: MAC address text field on Power section accepts wrong format <power> <ui> <MAAS:Fix Released by ricgard> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1481261>
<mup> Bug #1683769 changed: [2.2.0rc2, UX Improvement] In the device details page, the take action dropdpwn button is not needed <ui> <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1683769>
<mup> Bug #1722910 changed: [2.3b1] In Devices->Interfaces when the focus is int he MAC address the Enter key opens the menu of the previous row <ui> <MAAS:Triaged by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1722910>
<mup> Bug #1769139 opened: package maas-region-controller 2.4.0~beta2-6865-gec43e47e6-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: installed maas-region-controller package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1 <apport-package> <bionic> <i386> <need-duplicate-check> <maas
<mup> (Ubuntu):Incomplete> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769139>
<mup> Bug #1730972 changed: [2.3qa, UI] When the contextual menu is open and I scroll down the menu is still open and sits on top of the header <2.3qa> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730972>
<mup> Bug #1731191 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] The padding of the icons in hardware testing is not right <2.3qa> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Released by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731191>
<mup> Bug #1731210 changed: [2.3rc2, UI] The padding of the metrics/ error text in the expanded hardware testing row is smaller than guidelines <2.3qa> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Invalid by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731210>
<mup> Bug #1730972 opened: [2.3qa, UI] When the contextual menu is open and I scroll down the menu is still open and sits on top of the header <2.3qa> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Committed by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1730972>
<mup> Bug #1731191 opened: [2.3rc2, UI] The padding of the icons in hardware testing is not right <2.3qa> <ui> <ui-papercut> <MAAS:Fix Committed by deadlight> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1731191>
<mup> Bug #1769144 opened: Unable to commission node, ends up in an endless reboot cycle <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769144>
<sigma_> hi, i have a problem with maas.   Error: Mount the root '/' filesystem to be able to deploy this node. this is the error message i get when i have rebooted a laptop. it downloads the kernel and the initrd, boots, does a bunch of stuff real quick. then it just shuts down
<sigma_> any idea what could be wrong?
<ltrager> sigma_: Look on the storage tab on the machine that isn't deploying. '/' needs to be defined there. If it isn't defined you can either configure yourself or recommission the machine to get the default settings
<KingJ> Hmm, running in to a storage setup issue I can't work out. I've got 1x 120GB SSD and 2x 500GB HDD in a comissioned server. I've created a MD RAID1 across the two 500GB disks, and on that created a 1GB fat32 partition on /boot and 499GB partition used for bcache.
<KingJ> However, MAAS is erroring with: "Error: This node cannot be deployed because it cannot boot from a bcache volume. Mount /boot on a non-bcache device to be able to deploy this node."
<KingJ> Which well, doesn't seem to match up with what i've defined: https://i.imgur.com/2C282gG.jpg
<KingJ> The error goes away though if create a /boot partition on one of the physical disks instead of md0 though
<luckielordie> hi guys, I'm having trouble configuring a Pod
<luckielordie> can anyone help me?
<luckielordie> I'm getting " Add pod Name  Pod type  Virsh address  Virsh password (optional)      Failed talking to pod: Failed to login to virsh console" When I try to create the Pod
<luckielordie> I can still run the command to list the virsh machines remotely and it works fine
#maas 2018-05-06
<mup> Bug #1769445 opened: Unable to delete controller for no good reason <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769445>
<mup> Bug #1769448 opened: [2.4b3] Error updating controller config <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769448>
<mup> Bug #1769468 opened: [2.4b3] Error with rack sync <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769468>
<mup> Bug #1769471 opened: [2.4b3] unable to initiate network scanning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769471>
<mup> Bug #1769468 changed: [2.4b3] Error with rack sync <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769468>
<mup> Bug #1769471 changed: [2.4b3] unable to initiate network scanning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769471>
<mup> Bug #1769468 opened: [2.4b3] Error with rack sync <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769468>
<mup> Bug #1769471 opened: [2.4b3] unable to initiate network scanning <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1769471>
#maas 2020-04-27
<mup> Bug #1864691 changed: Traceback from cloud-init during enlistment ipmitool no such file or directory <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864691>
<mup> Bug #1864691 opened: Traceback from cloud-init during enlistment ipmitool no such file or directory <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864691>
<mup> Bug #1864691 changed: Traceback from cloud-init during enlistment ipmitool no such file or directory <cdo-qa> <foundations-engine> <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1864691>
#maas 2020-04-28
<mup> Bug #1875741 opened: package maas 2.6.2-7841-ga10625be3-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: new maas package pre-installation script subprocess returned
<mup> error exit status 1 <amd64> <apport-package> <focal> <third-party-packages> <uec-images> <maas (Ubuntu):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1875741>
#maas 2020-04-29
<mup> Bug #1875967 opened: Unable to compose LXD virtual machine with UI <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1875967>
#maas 2020-04-30
<mup> Bug #1876179 opened: Composing a machine requires a refresh <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876179>
<mup> Bug #1876180 opened: UI does not send interface constraints when composing a machine <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876180>
<mup> Bug #1876179 changed: Composing a machine requires a refresh <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876179>
<mup> Bug #1876180 changed: UI does not send interface constraints when composing a machine <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876180>
<mup> Bug #1876179 opened: Composing a machine requires a refresh <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876179>
<mup> Bug #1876180 opened: UI does not send interface constraints when composing a machine <ui> <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876180>
<mup> Bug #1876181 opened: Unable to create Pod with multiple interfaces <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876181>
<mup> Bug #1876181 changed: Unable to create Pod with multiple interfaces <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876181>
<mup> Bug #1876181 opened: Unable to create Pod with multiple interfaces <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876181>
#maas 2020-05-01
<mup> Bug #1876217 opened: Controllers report Ubuntu Core version in the Snap <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876217>
<mup> Bug #1876217 changed: Controllers report Ubuntu Core version in the Snap <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876217>
<mup> Bug #1876217 opened: Controllers report Ubuntu Core version in the Snap <MAAS:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876217>
<mup> Bug #1874439 changed: Use standard notifications for deprecation notices <MAAS:Fix Released by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874439>
<mup> Bug #1874538 changed: Adding LXD Pod with pre-composed resources errors out <MAAS:Fix Released by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874538>
<mup> Bug #1874917 changed: MAAS commissioning hook can not handle bonds <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874917>
<mup> Bug #1874439 opened: Use standard notifications for deprecation notices <MAAS:Fix Released by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874439>
<mup> Bug #1874538 opened: Adding LXD Pod with pre-composed resources errors out <MAAS:Fix Released by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874538>
<mup> Bug #1874917 opened: MAAS commissioning hook can not handle bonds <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874917>
<mup> Bug #1874439 changed: Use standard notifications for deprecation notices <MAAS:Fix Released by ack> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874439>
<mup> Bug #1874538 changed: Adding LXD Pod with pre-composed resources errors out <MAAS:Fix Released by newell-jensen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874538>
<mup> Bug #1874917 changed: MAAS commissioning hook can not handle bonds <MAAS:Fix Released by ltrager> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874917>
<mup> Bug #1876365 opened: host passthrough not working with KVMs <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876365>
<mup> Bug #1876365 changed: host passthrough not working with KVMs <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876365>
<mup> Bug #1876365 opened: host passthrough not working with KVMs <MAAS:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1876365>
#maas 2020-05-02
<mup> Bug #1865446 changed: duplicated ssh keys could be imported with different key comments and cause maas shows connecting for ever <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865446>
<mup> Bug #1865446 opened: duplicated ssh keys could be imported with different key comments and cause maas shows connecting for ever <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865446>
<mup> Bug #1865446 changed: duplicated ssh keys could be imported with different key comments and cause maas shows connecting for ever <MAAS:Expired> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1865446>
